# OT > Offtopic >  Sillat/tunnelit Suomesta Viroon ja Ruotsiin

## kemkim

Onko ikinä selvitelty vakavemmin mahdollisuuksia rakentaa rautatie tai moottoritie Helsingistä Tallinnaan tunnelissa? Matkaa on vajaat 100 km. Vielä lyhyempi matka olisi Ahvenanmaalta Ruotsiin, merta on välissä vain 50 km lyhimmillään. Ensin voitaisiin rakentaa rautatie tai moottoritie Turusta saariston kautta Ahvenanmaalle ja sitten joskus myöhemmin tuo pätkä Ahvenanmaalta Ruotsiin. Saaristoon voisi olla helppoa rakentaa lyhyinä pätkinä tuo yhteys. Mallia voisi ottaa vaikkapa Tanskasta, jossa on puuhattu myös aika massiivisia siltarakennelmia yhdistämään Kööpenhaminaa mantereeseen. Jos Ahvenanmaalta saataisiin suurnopeusjunayhteydet Turkuun ja Tukholmaan, niin sinne voitaisiin saada uusia, viihtyisästä saaristoasumisesta pitäviä asukkaita, jotka voisivat tarpeen mukaan hyödyntää kummankin suuren kaupungin, Turun sekä Tukholman, työpaikkoja ja palveluita.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Rajoitun nyt Turku - Ahvenanmaa - Tukholma - tieyhteyteen.

Ahvenanmaan tieyhteyttä on puuhattu 1960 - 70 - luvuilla erityisesti Varsinais-Suomen Seutukaavaliitossa (nyk. Varsinais-Suomen Liitto), muistaakseni nimellä Suuri Lännentie. Hanke on kaatunut sekä suuriin kustannuksiin, vähäisiin hyötyihin että mittaviin negatiivisiin ympäristövaikutuksiin.

Itsehallinnollisen Ahvenanmaan kiinnostus Kemkim:n mainitsemiin hankkeisiin on vähäinen mm. seuraavista syistä:

- Ahvenanmaalle ei tavoitella uutta, muualta Suomesta tai Ruotsistakaan muuttavaa väkeä. Ahvenanmaalla on nk. kotiseutuoikeus, jota ei noin vain saada.
- Merenkulku on Ahvenanmaan tärkeimpiä elinkeinoja
- Ahvenanmaa on EU:n tullirajan ulkopuolella

Lisäksi kannattaa muistaa, että moottoritieyhteys lisäisi merkittävästi auto- ja rekkaliikennettä. Laiva- tai junayhteys ohjaa kuitenkin ympäristöystävällisempiin kulkutahoihin.

Junayhteys on asia erikseen. Rautatieyhteys suunnassa Turku - Ahvenanmaa - Tukholma on kuitenkin oleellisesti Helsinki - Tallinna tunnelia vaikeampi toteuttaa mm. Ahvenanmeren syvänteen sekä Saaristomeren ja Ahvenanmaan arvokkaan luonnon asettamien haasteiden takia.

----------


## kemkim

> - Merenkulku on Ahvenanmaan tärkeimpiä elinkeinoja
> 
> Lisäksi kannattaa muistaa, että moottoritieyhteys lisäisi merkittävästi auto- ja rekkaliikennettä. Laiva- tai junayhteys ohjaa kuitenkin ympäristöystävällisempiin kulkutahoihin.


Matkustaja-autolautalla matkustaminen oli jossain tutkimuksessa luonnolle jopa lentoliikennettä vahingollisempaa. Eli sen liikenteen siirtyminen moottoritielle voisi olla hyvä asia. Tavarankuljetus on eri asia, mutta tuskinpa rekat uhkaisivat pahemmin edullisten laivakuljetusten asemaa. En pitäisi suotavana, että vain ahvenanmaalaisten elinkeinon takia harrastettaisiin epäekologista uivien hotellien tukemista erinäisillä keinoilla.

Junan toteuttamisen kohdalla pitäisi punnita, ovatko laivojen hiilidioksidipäästöt miten suuri ongelma. Jos niitä saataisiin reilusti pudotettua junayhteyden toteuttamalla, voitaisiin luontoarvoja uhrata vähän sen eteen. Etteivät ne luontoarvot tuhoudu sitten ilmastonmuutoksen myötä.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Matkustaja-autolautalla matkustaminen oli jossain tutkimuksessa luonnolle jopa lentoliikennettä vahingollisempaa.


Laivaliikenne kuluttaa huomattavasti vähemmän energiaa kuin sekä auto- että lentoliikenne.

Laivaliikenteen ongelmana on tällä hetkellä se, että laivoilla ei ole ajoneuvoliikennettä vastaavia ympäristösäädöksiä jonka vuoksi useissa päästölajeissa on suuria ongelmia, mm. typenoksideissa ym. 

Turku - Tukholma - autolauttaliikennettä arvioidessa tulee huomioida se, että ko. yhteydellä hyvin suuri osa autokannesta on varattu tavarankuljetukseen (rekkoja, trailereita ym).

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Laivaliikenteen ongelmana on tällä hetkellä se, että laivoilla ei ole ajoneuvoliikennettä vastaavia ympäristösäädöksiä jonka vuoksi useissa päästölajeissa on suuria ongelmia, mm. typenoksideissa ym.


Ainakin maailman mittakaavassa rikkipäästöt lienevät suurin ongelma. Rikkipitoisuutta ei säädellä, joten raskaassa polttoöljyssä rikkiä voi olla jopa yli 3 %. Itämerellä tosin pitoisuus ei tällä hetkellä saa ylittää 1,5 %:a ja vuonna 2010 raja laskee 0,1 %:iin. En tosin tiedä, onko Venäjä mukana sopimuksessa, vai koskeeko se vain EU-maita.

----------


## teme

> Junayhteys on asia erikseen. Rautatieyhteys suunnassa Turku - Ahvenanmaa - Tukholma on kuitenkin oleellisesti Helsinki - Tallinna tunnelia vaikeampi toteuttaa mm. Ahvenanmeren syvänteen sekä Saaristomeren ja Ahvenanmaan arvokkaan luonnon asettamien haasteiden takia.


Jotenkin äkkiseltään kuvittelisi että jos eteläisempi junayhteys Ruotsiin halutaan, niin sellainen olisi luontevampaa tehdä Merenkurkkuun.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Jotenkin äkkiseltään kuvittelisi että jos eteläisempi junayhteys Ruotsiin halutaan, niin sellainen olisi luontevampaa tehdä Merenkurkkuun.


Sellainen yhteys ei voisi ikinä kilpailla Suomen ja Ruotsin välillä kulkevan matkustajaliikenteen suurista massoista. Ahvenanmaan kautta Helsingin ja Tukholman junayhteys kestäisi 3-4 tuntia, Merenkurkun kautta 10 tuntia. Paljon mieluummin sellaisen matkan tekee jo lautalla. 3-4 tunnin yhteys olisi oikeasti vaihtoehto lentoliikenteelle. Ruotsissakin koko asutuksen painopiste on Tukholmasta etelään. Keitä muita Merenkurkun yhteys siis palvelisi kuin vaasalaisia ja uumajalaisia?

----------


## teme

> Onko ikinä selvitelty vakavemmin mahdollisuuksia rakentaa rautatie tai moottoritie Helsingistä Tallinnaan tunnelissa?


Tuota, törmäsin tämmöiseen (päivätty 25.6. 2007):
"One week ago, the mayors of Tallinn and Helsinki met to discuss closer cooperation. The result of the meeting was nothing if not ambitious: both sides have now agreed to study the feasibility of building a railway tunnel under the Gulf." http://news.monstersandcritics.com/b..._subsea_tunnel

Mahtaako pitää paikkaansa?

Tunnelillle on hihasta nykäisty hintalappu kaksi miljardia euroa, ja Pietarista ollaan kuulemma kiinnostuttu reitistä Helsingin kautta Rail Balticaan (http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135222661631) Rail Baltica nopeana ratana on toiset kaksi miljardia, kts. http://ec.europa.eu/regional_policy/...a/concl_en.PDF 
Helsinki - Tallinna tunneli tuohon hintaan ei ole järkevä, eikä myöskään Rail Baltica, mutta Pietari - Helsinki - Tallinna - Riika - Kaunas- Varsova hintaan neljä miljardia voi sitä hyvinkin olla.

----------


## Antero Alku

Tallinnan tunneli on ollut RHK:n visioissa jo muutama vuosi sitten. Itse kirjoitin aiheesta artikkelin Rautatien aika -kirjaan.

Viime talven matkustajatilastoin Tallinnan rautatietunneli olisi itsekannattava, jos sillä on matkustajia kuten laivaliikenteessä oli. Nyt on uutisoitu laivaliikenteen matkamäärän laskusta, mutta aivan viimeksi on arvioitu, että kyse on tilapäisestä häiriöstä mm. patsasjupakan vuoksi. Rahtiliikenteen tulot olisivat sitten jo extraa rautatietunnelille.

Tunnelin hintaluokka 2 miljardia kuulostaa kovalta, mutta verrataanpa sitä johonkin. Kohta kerrottaneen, että länsimetro maksaa miljardin. Eikä se edes lisää joukkoliikenteen käyttöä tai kata kustannuksiaan.

Tallinnan tai Tukholman maaliikenneyhteydet Suomesta tulisi nähdä pitkän aikavälin strategioina. Suomi on Euroopan näkökulmassa saari. Ja suorin linja Venäjältä Keski-Eurooppaan vie Suomenlahden eteläpuolelta. Kytkeytyminen Eurooppaan voi tulevaisuudessa olla elinehto - tai kuoleman kahle, sekin on mahdollista.

Niin tai näin, meillä pohditaan minusta aivan liian vähän näitä suuria yhteyksiä. Vähän liioitellen sanoen Helsingin "metropoli" ei ole mikään metropoli, vaan Pietarin oikean metrolpoin (5 miljoonaa ihmistä) siisti lähiö. Olisi parempi lähteä siitä kuin kiukuttelusta vieraskielisen naapurikunnan kanssa.

Antero

----------


## kemkim

> Tallinnan tai Tukholman maaliikenneyhteydet Suomesta tulisi nähdä pitkän aikavälin strategioina. Suomi on Euroopan näkökulmassa saari. Ja suorin linja Venäjältä Keski-Eurooppaan vie Suomenlahden eteläpuolelta. Kytkeytyminen Eurooppaan voi tulevaisuudessa olla elinehto - tai kuoleman kahle, sekin on mahdollista.


Eiköhän siitä kytkeytymisestä Eurooppaan ole aina mahdollista päästä irti, jos tarvetta tulee. Ja Suomen vahvuutenahan voisi nähdä juuri sen, että meillä olisi tiivis kytkös sekä Eurooppaan että Pietarin metropoliin. Sama etu on myös virolaisilla, mutta siellä ilmeisesti menneisyyden painolasti estää hyödyntämästä tätä täysipainoisesti. Ja pääkaupunkiseutu on kuitenkin suurikokoisin kaupunkiseutu Pietarin lähistöllä.

Voisin nähdä, että vaikka ajatuksena tuntuisi oudolta reitittää Pietarin ja Keski-Euroopan välinen matkustajajunaliikenne Helsingin kautta ja siitä tunnelia Tallinnaan, niin ei se välttämättä niin huono ajatus ole. Kartasta katsottuna Tallinna sijaitsee hieman lännempänä kuin Helsinki, jolloin tehtävä mutka Suomen kautta ei olisi niin suuri.

Kun junayhteys linkittää kolme kaupunkia, Helsingin, Tallinnan, Viipurin ja Pietarin, matkustajavolyymi saadaan sen verran isoksi, että junia voidaan ajaa tiheämmin kuin jos olisi erilliset yhteydet Helsingistä ja Tallinnasta Pietariin. Samalla radasta voidaan tehdä korkealaatuisempi huippunopeusrata, kun kahden erillisen radan sijasta panokset ohjataan yhteen Kouvolan (ja ehkä tulevaisuudessa Kotkan) kautta kulkevaan rataan.

Lisäksi venäläisten matkustus Suomeen on suurta ja tämäkin perustelisi radan linjausta tätä kautta. Rata palvelisi Pietarin ja Helsingin välillä suurta matkustusta näiden kaupunkien välillä ja pienempää matkustusvirtaa Pietarista Eurooppaan. Helsingin ja Tallinnan välillä taas olisi suuri matkustajavirta näiden kahden kaupungin välillä, ja pienempi osuus jatkaisi eteen päin Keski-Eurooppaan. Tämä matkustajavirta Keski-Eurooppaan taas täydentyisi Tallinnasta lähtevillä matkustavaisilla.

Tallinnan ja Pietarin radan välissä ei ole kuin Narvan pieni teollisuuskaupunki, tämän radan funktioksi soveltuu paremmin paikallinen liikenne ja hidas tavaraliikenne.

----------


## teme

> Viime talven matkustajatilastoin Tallinnan rautatietunneli olisi itsekannattava, jos sillä on matkustajia kuten laivaliikenteessä oli.


Mielenkiintoista, arvelin ilmeisesti turhan hätäisesti ettei pelkkä Helsinki - Tallinna väli kannata.




> Tunnelin hintaluokka 2 miljardia kuulostaa kovalta, mutta verrataanpa sitä johonkin.


Saman verran kuin VM ehdottaa valtion velkaa vähennättäväksi ensi vuonna. Ja tämä on kuitenkin kertainvestoi eikä jatkuva kulu, mihin saisi EU:lta rahaa normaalia Suomen tukea enemmän. Toisaalta Venäjältä löytyisi varmasti (pseudo-)yksityisiä sijoittajia.




> Tallinnan tai Tukholman maaliikenneyhteydet Suomesta tulisi nähdä pitkän aikavälin strategioina. Suomi on Euroopan näkökulmassa saari.


Täysin samaa mieltä, siis siitä että se on strateginen tosin hieman eri syistä kuin mainitsit. Helsinki - Tallinna - Riika on jo liike-elämän kannalta yksi voimakkaasti kasvava putki ja nopea ratayhteys vahvistaisi tätä edelleen. Toisaalta myös Tampere ja Turku kytkeytyisivät samaan kaupunkiketjuun. Pietari on tietenkin myös tärkeä.

Olennaisinta olisi kuitenkin mielestäni vaikutus ulkomaankauppaan. Helsingistä on hyvä nopea ja kallis kuljetusväylä eli lentoliikenne, toisaalta meillä on hitaat ja halvat yhteydet laivoilla. Se välimuoto puuttuu ja tämä näkyy sekö tuonnin että viennin rakenteessa. Esim. tuoretavaroiden tuonti olisi aivan eri tavalla mahdollista junalla, mikä alentaisi elintarvekkeiden hintaa, toisaalta elektroniikkateollisuus voisi vaihtaa viennissä lentorahdista raiteille. Lisäksi tietenkin Siperian rata, kuinkahan pohjoisesta suorin Berliini-Peking reitti koukkaa?

----------


## antti

Mitenkäs jostain Helsinki - Tallinna tunnelista saisi bisnestä esiin, joka on yli kaksi kertaa Englannin kanaalitunnelia pitempi, ja persnettoa kuulemma tämäkin tunneli tuottaa, vaikka väkimäärä molemmilla rannoilla on Suomeen ja Viroon verraten aivan eri kokoluokkaa. Jos Pietarista halutaan junalla keskieurooppaan, niin eiköhän sieltä mentäisi Pihkovan ja Minskin kautta Varsovaan jne.

----------


## kemkim

> Lisäksi tietenkin Siperian rata, kuinkahan pohjoisesta suorin Berliini-Peking reitti koukkaa?


Puolan ja Valko-Venäjän pohjoisrajan tuntumassa kulkee suorin reitti Berliinistä Pekingiin. Eli reititys Baltian ja Helsingin kautta Pietariin ja sieltä edelleen Siperian radalle olisi melko suora reitti myös. Tällaisissa asioissa tulisi ajatella väestömääriä, jotka rataa käyttäisivät ja oletettavasti rata olisi saatavissa tehokkaammin käyttöön reitittämällä se Helsingin kautta kuin Valko-Venäjän kautta menemällä. Täällä kun on varakasta väestöä ja paljon suuria kaupunkeja radan varressa, jolloin suurnopeusradan rakentamiselle olisi hyvät perusteet. Helsingistä Riikaan 3 tunnissa, ei mahdotonta? Viron puolella kannattaisi kunnostaa nykyinen rata Tarttoon, sillä näin reitti palvelisi myös Viron sisäistä liikennettä. Mutkaa se kyllä toisi suorempaan reittiin Pärnun kautta verrattuna, mutta Tartossa on yli tuplasti enemmän asukkaita ja rata on jo valmiina.

----------


## kemkim

> Mitenkäs jostain Helsinki - Tallinna tunnelista saisi bisnestä esiin, joka on yli kaksi kertaa Englannin kanaalitunnelia pitempi, ja persnettoa kuulemma tämäkin tunneli tuottaa, vaikka väkimäärä molemmilla rannoilla on Suomeen ja Viroon verraten aivan eri kokoluokkaa. Jos Pietarista halutaan junalla keskieurooppaan, niin eiköhän sieltä mentäisi Pihkovan ja Minskin kautta Varsovaan jne.


Englannin kanaalitunneli rakennettiin huomattavasti vaikeampaan maastoon. Lisäksi Pariisista Lontoseen on 400 km matkaa, kun Helsingistä Tallinnaan vajaat 100 km. Lippujen hinnat ovat järkyttäviä, sillä rakennusyhtiö joutuu ottamaan rakennuskustannukset lippujen hinnoissa. Valtio taas voi rakentaa tunnelin persnetolla, sillä se edesauttaa talouskasvua ja myydä sinne halpoja lippuja. Valtio voi tehdä sellaisiakin investointeja, joiden hyöty pitäisi saada parissa vuodessa esiin ja joka pitäisi olla selvästi osoitettavaa. Ja kyllä minä näkisin, että laadukkaat suurnopeusjunat Baltian kautta olisivat houkuttelevampia kuin Valko-Venäjän kautta kolistelevat alkeelliset junat. Niitä ratoja ei vuosikausiin parannella mihinkään. Missä muualla maailmassa olisi mahdollista tehdä kahden valtakunnan pääkaupunkien välisiä työmatkoja päivittäin noin 30 minuutissa? Helsingin ja Tallinnan välillä tämäkin olisi mahdollista.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Missä muualla maailmassa olisi mahdollista tehdä kahden valtakunnan pääkaupunkien välisiä työmatkoja päivittäin noin 30 minuutissa?


Vaikka vähän off-topiikkia tämä jo on, mutta kun kerran kysyit niin vastaus on: Wienissä ja Bratislavassa. Muita ei taida länsimaissa olla.

----------


## late-

> Mitenkäs jostain Helsinki - Tallinna tunnelista saisi bisnestä esiin, joka on yli kaksi kertaa Englannin kanaalitunnelia pitempi, ja persnettoa kuulemma tämäkin tunneli tuottaa, vaikka väkimäärä molemmilla rannoilla on Suomeen ja Viroon verraten aivan eri kokoluokkaa.


Eipä tuo kahden miljardin hintaan kummoinen temppu olisi. Vaan jos noudatamme Anteron logiikkaa miljardin länsimetrosta, on tunnelinkin hinta vähintään 4 miljardia.

Kanaalitunneli hinnaksi arvioidaan Wikipedian mukaan 10 miljardia puntaa 80% kustannusylityksellä. 2 miljardin euron hintainen hanke kannattaa aika lailla helpommin kuin 15 miljardin hanke. Varsinkin, kun maailmantalouden muutosten takia raha on nykyään paljon halvempaa kuin Kanaalitunnelia rakennettaessa 80-luvu lopulla ja 90-luvun alussa. Valtiolla on myös vaatimattomampi tuotto-odotus kuin Kanaalitunnelin rakentaneella puhtaasti yksityisellä konsortiolla, joka ei myöskään noteeraa yhteiskuntataloudellisia hyötyjä. Ilman kohtuuttomia vuosien mittaan kertyneiden velkojen korkokustannuksia Kanaalitunnelikin silti ilmeisesti olisi pinnalla.

Täytyy tosin todeta, että toisella foorumilla Anteron "tupakka-askin kanteen" tekemässä laskelmassa oletettiin junien lipputulojen menevän suoraan tunnelin maksamiseen huomioimatta itse liikennöinnin ja ylläpidon kustannuksia ja oletettiin myös tunnelin korvaavan kokonaan matkustajalaivaliikenteen. Laskelma oli silti kiinnostava suuruusluokkaharjoitus ja näytti, että 2 miljadin hintaan hanke ei olisi ainakaan aivan mahdoton. Varsinkin, kun lippujen hinnat oli oletettu laivalippujen tasolle eli mahdollisuudet saada todella merkittävä osuus liikenteestä olisivat hyvät.

----------


## kemkim

> Valtiolla on myös vaatimattomampi tuotto-odotus kuin Kanaalitunnelin rakentaneella puhtaasti yksityisellä konsortiolla, joka ei myöskään noteeraa yhteiskuntataloudellisia hyötyjä.


Yhteiskuntataloudellisten hyötyjen takia tämä tunneli minusta kannattaisi rakentaa, ei kvartaalitalouden laskelmien mukaan. Kulttuurivaihtokin voidaan nähdä tärkeänä arvona. Samoin varautuminen ilmastonmuutokseen, joka tulee vähentämään lentoliikennettä roimasti. Kannattaa rakentaa se tunneli ajoissa, sillä vastaavia aletaan varmasti puuhata muuallakin tosi paikan tullen ja silloin projekti saattaa maksaa paljon enemmän, jos edes rakennusmiehiä on ylipäänsä saatavilla tänne pohjolan perukoille.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Kiva, kun nyt on tämäkin aihe taas käsittelyssä.  :Smile: 

Mikäli nyt oikein tulkitsin merikarttaa, ei Eckerön ja Ruotsin rannikon välillä edes mitenkään hirveän syvää ole. Todella paljon pieniä saaria, luotoja ja matalikkoja, ihan mahdollinen silloille. Olisi mainiota, jos välillä Helsinki-Tukholma kulkisi vaikkapa kolmiraiteinen, tehokas, sähköistetty ja mahdollisesti standardiraideleveyksinen rata. Eiköhän tämä uusi matkustaja- ja rahtireitti olisi taloudellisesti ja ympäristönkin kannalta kannattava?

Se, mikä saa minut suhtautumaan näin intohimoisesti tähän asiaan on lukuisat matkustuskerrat Helsingistä Turkuun ja Turusta Tukholmaan. Tähän kun menee aikaa vähintään 13 tuntia, ja tämäkin vain äärimmäisen hyvällä tuurilla ja ajoituksella. Eli käytännössä Keski-Eurooppaan mennessä menee kokonainen päivä Ruotsiin matkatessa, kun toisena päivänä pääseekin jo pitkälle Saksaan. Viimeksi ehdin päivässä Tukholmasta Kölniin, huolimatta siitä, että juna myöhästyi Puttgardenin lautalta.

Mutta mikäpä olisikaan hienompaa kuin se, että Helsingin ja Tukholman välin voisi taittaa vaikkapa kuudessa tunnissa? Illalla olisi sitten jo Hampurissa!

----------


## kemkim

> Se, mikä saa minut suhtautumaan näin intohimoisesti tähän asiaan on lukuisat matkustuskerrat Helsingistä Turkuun ja Turusta Tukholmaan.


Lentokoneellahan pääsee nopeasti. Ja laivalla menemisessä ei ole ekologista etua, sillä se saastuttaa tuplasti lentokoneeseen nähden. Junan etu tulisikin nähdä ympäristöetuna pikemminkin kuin ajallisena etuna. Jatkossa ympäristöasiat tulevat yhä enemmän esille ja laivakuljetuksetkin varmsti joutuvat kritiikin eteen.

Katsokaapa vaikka sivua 2 tässä:
http://www.tkk.fi/Yksikot/Liikenne/O...risto_ilma.pdf

ATR7-potkuriturbiinikoneen päästöt 161 g CO2/hkm. Eurooppaan suuntautuvan suihkukonelennon päästöt 163 g CO2/hkm. Matkustaja-autolautan päästöt 318 g CO2/hkm. Sähköjunan päästöt 16 g CO2/hkm. Linja-auto (12 matkustajaa) 50 g CO2/hkm. Bensiinikäyttöinen henkilöauto (1.8 matkustajaa) 94 g CO2/hkm.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Lentokoneellahan pääsee nopeasti.


On muutama syy, jonka vuoksi en käytä ilmatietä juuri laisinkaan.




> Ja laivalla menemisessä ei ole ekologista etua, sillä se saastuttaa tuplasti lentokoneeseen nähden.


Tosin troposfäärin alaosissa ja muutama sata saastuttava liikenneväline kyydissään.




> Junan etu tulisikin nähdä ympäristöetuna pikemminkin kuin ajallisena etuna. Jatkossa ympäristöasiat tulevat yhä enemmän esille ja laivakuljetuksetkin varmsti joutuvat kritiikin eteen.


Tämän reitin varrelle voisi vielä pystyttää muutama sata tuulivoimalaa, niin ympäristö todellakin kiittäisi. Sitten vaan myyntiin vihreitä viikonloppulomia Tukholmaan, Kööpenhaminaan, Hampuriin ja Berliiniin, niin johan tulisi äkkiä kannattavaksi.

----------


## teme

> Lentokoneellahan pääsee nopeasti. Ja laivalla menemisessä ei ole ekologista etua, sillä se saastuttaa tuplasti lentokoneeseen nähden. Junan etu tulisikin nähdä ympäristöetuna pikemminkin kuin ajallisena etuna. Jatkossa ympäristöasiat tulevat yhä enemmän esille ja laivakuljetuksetkin varmsti joutuvat kritiikin eteen.


Suhtaudun aikamoisin varauksin vertailuihin uivan hotellin ja muiden kulkuneuvojen välille, vastaavilla fasiliteeteilla varustettu junakaan tuskin olisi kovin energiatehokas. Rahtiliikenteessä konttikilometri laivalla on tietääkseni hyvinkin energiataloudellinen.

----------


## kemkim

> Suhtaudun aikamoisin varauksin vertailuihin uivan hotellin ja muiden kulkuneuvojen välille, vastaavilla fasiliteeteilla varustettu junakaan tuskin olisi kovin energiatehokas. Rahtiliikenteessä konttikilometri laivalla on tietääkseni hyvinkin energiataloudellinen.


Matkustajien kuljetuksesta puhuin enimmäkseen. Rahtikuljetukset laivalla ovat vähäpäästöisiä. Tosin voi olla, että tuulisähköllä ajettu sähköjuna olisi vielä vähäpäästöisempi. Riippuu, mitä energianlähteitä kehittävät tulevaisuudessa laivoihin.

----------


## antti

Kummasti vaan keskustelu rönsyilee kauas otsikosta, nytkin jo puhutaan laivojen hiukkaspäästöistä, siihenhän minulla olisi yksinkertainen ratkaisu; pannaan paattiin purjeet! Mutta jos märehditään vielä Helsinki - Tallinna tunnelia, niin eikös lyhyin tunnelin paikka löydy jostain Porkkalanniemestä, jolloin Helsingin keskustasta Tallinnaan kestäisi junamatka äkkiä tunnin, jolloin kilpailuetu kantosiipilaivoihin pienenesi kummasti. Ja kukas tällaisen sitten rahottaisi. Suomen valtio: ei tahdo saada pikaisempiakaan ratahankkeita valmiiksi. Viron valtio: Nykyisten ratojenkin ratapölkyt lahoavat. Joku yksityinen: tuskin. Nimittäin pelkkä tunneli olisi vasta pieni osa kaikista kustannuksista, uutta rataa molemmin puolin rantaa ja joku suurnopeusrata Tallinna - Berliini lienee jo fantasiaa, jos rehellisiä ollaan.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Mutta jos märehditään vielä Helsinki - Tallinna tunnelia, niin eikös lyhyin tunnelin paikka löydy jostain Porkkalanniemestä...



Melojatuttuni mukaan väli Porkkala - Naissaare on vain noin 35 kilometriä, tarkalleen taisi olla 36,1. Olikohan Neuvostoliitolla aikoinaan jotain suunnitelmia näiden välille? Molemmathan olivat NL:lle tärkeitä tukikohtia. Naissaaressa on muuten jopa rautatie valmiiksi.  :Smile:

----------


## Sami Koskinen

> Lentokoneellahan pääsee nopeasti. Ja laivalla menemisessä ei ole ekologista etua, sillä se saastuttaa tuplasti lentokoneeseen nähden. Junan etu tulisikin nähdä ympäristöetuna pikemminkin kuin ajallisena etuna. Jatkossa ympäristöasiat tulevat yhä enemmän esille ja laivakuljetuksetkin varmsti joutuvat kritiikin eteen.


Määrittele minulle ympäristö. Onhan se ihanan hienoa, että on CO2-päästöt, joita voi orjallisesti lukea ja järjestellä hankkeita, mutta Ahvenanmaata halkova junarata olisi suuri ympäristörikos.

Vaikka kaupunkiympäristöön siltarakenteet sopisivat hyvinkin, on koskematon saaristoluonto ehdottomasti suojelemisen arvoista. Satojen kilometrien siltarakenne halki Turunmaan ja Ahvenanmaan saariston tuhoaisi saaristoalueet täysin. Asukkaat olisivat luonnollisesti hanketta vastaan, enkä tällä kertaa syyttäisi heitä nimby-aatteen edustamisestakaan. Asiaa voisi verrata kaikkien Helsinginniemen arvotalojen tuhoamiseen ja tonttimaan muuttamiseksi parkkipaikoiksi, tai vaikka ratapihaksi.

Laivakuljetukset kestävät varmasti hyvin kritiikkiä. Mikään kuljetusmuoto ei pysty vastaamaan konttilaivalle volyymissä ja konttilaivan ympäristövaikutuksetkin ovat varmasti kuljetettua tonnia kohden vähäpätöiset lentorahtiin verrattuna - asiaa tuskin muuttaa miksikään se, että olet väärin perustein päätellyt matkustaja-autolauttaliikenteen olevan saastuttavaa. Juna on varmasti myös ympäristövaikutuksiltaan pienimmästä päästä rahdin kuljetuksessa, mutta kiskoja on vaikea rakentaa veden päälle. Ennen konttilaivojen romutusta voisit rakentaa penger- ja siltareitit vaikka Atlantin ja Tyynenmeren yli.  :Very Happy: 




> ATR7-potkuriturbiinikoneen päästöt 161 g CO2/hkm. Eurooppaan suuntautuvan suihkukonelennon päästöt 163 g CO2/hkm. Matkustaja-autolautan päästöt 318 g CO2/hkm. Sähköjunan päästöt 16 g CO2/hkm. Linja-auto (12 matkustajaa) 50 g CO2/hkm. Bensiinikäyttöinen henkilöauto (1.8 matkustajaa) 94 g CO2/hkm.


Itämeren lauttaliikennettä tarkastellessa on hyvin huonoa verrata sopivia hankkeita CO2/hkm-mittapuulla. Suomen ja muun Euroopan välisestä rahdista suuri osa kulkee Suomesta Ruotsiin ja Saksaan ro-ro-aluksissa. Suomen sekä Ruotsin ja Viron välillä monet näistä jo rekkojen kuljetuksella toimintansa tarpeellisuuden perustelevilla aluksilla nyt vaan sattuu samoilla haitoilla kulkemaan tuhat tai pari matkustajaa. _Kun rahti asettaa tarpeen kuljetuspalvelulle, on melko typerää suhteuttaa CO2-päästöt vain matkustajakapasiteettiin._

Lisäksi mm. Tallinnan tunneli-soopassa tulee ottaa huomioon, ettei reitin laivoilla matkustajat siirry automaattisesti junaan. Vaikka tarvematkustamisen osuus Tallinnan linjalla onkin ollut ja tulee olemaan kasvamaan päin, moni tulee laivalle vain kellumaan ja dokaamaan. Tätä "tarvetta" pikalaivat ja suurnopeusjunat eivät tyydytä.

Vielä vihreistä junalomista. Voiko mikään tarpeeton liikkuminen/energian kulutus olla vihreää? Jos pidetään turhana vuoden kahdeksannentoista kenkäparin hakemista Jumbosta lähiratikkapysäkin kivijalkakenkäkaupan sijasta, on varmasti sen hakeminen Lontoosta, Pariisista tai edes Kööpenhaminasta turhaa.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> ATR7-potkuriturbiinikoneen päästöt 161 g CO2/hkm. Eurooppaan suuntautuvan suihkukonelennon päästöt 163 g CO2/hkm. Matkustaja-autolautan päästöt 318 g CO2/hkm. Sähköjunan päästöt 16 g CO2/hkm. Linja-auto (12 matkustajaa) 50 g CO2/hkm. Bensiinikäyttöinen henkilöauto (1.8 matkustajaa) 94 g CO2/hkm.


Kyseisessä laskelmassa, jonka lähde toki on LIPASTO - tietokanta, oli matkustaja-autolautan päästöistä laskettu matkustajille 80%.

Tämä on ihan pelkkää harhaanjohtamista. Erityisesti Turku - Tukholma - välillä - todennäköisesti muuallakin - hyvin suuri osa laivojen kuormista on tavaraa. Päästöt tulisi jakaa aivan muussa suhteessa, toki eri reiteillä ja yhteyksillä eri tavoin.

Lisäksi nykyisin ollaan enenevästi menemässä ropax - konseptiin, jossa vielä selvemmin matkustajat kulkevat tavarankuljetuslaivan päällä.

Laivaliikenteen päästöt ovat toki todellinen ongelma, joka tulee ratkaista, mutta silti laskelmien pitää olla järjellisiä ja haitat kohdistaa oikeille aihauttajille.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Melojatuttuni mukaan väli Porkkala - Naissaare on vain noin 35 kilometriä, tarkalleen taisi olla 36,1. Olikohan Neuvostoliitolla aikoinaan jotain suunnitelmia näiden välille? Molemmathan olivat NL:lle tärkeitä tukikohtia. Naissaaressa on muuten jopa rautatie valmiiksi.


Ehdotin joskus jollekin lehdelle tätä aprillipilaksi, että olisi löytynyt Porkkalan vuokra-ajan jäljiltä keskellä metsää piilossa oleva tunneliaukko josta alkaa Suomenlahden alittava tunneli rautatiekiskoineen kaikkineen, ja että yleisö pääsee tutustumaan siihen 1.4.  :Very Happy:  Ei tarrttunut syöttiin valitettavasti, mutta voisihan sitä ehdottaa joskus toistekin. 

Toinen kysymys: 

Sattuuko kukaan tietämään kulkiko jatkosodan aikana Tallinnan ja Helsingin välillä Saksan armeijan huoltokuljetuksia varten junalautta?

Yhdessä Jaan Krossin kirjassa sellainen nimittäin esiintyy. Yhdessä tarinassa eräs virolainen nuori mies joka ei halua tulla pakkovärvätyksi Saksan SS-joukkoihin, päättää paeta Suomeen liittyäkseen Suomen armeijaan, ja piiloutuu tyhjään säiliövaunuun, jota ollaan kuljettamassa junalautalla Tallinnan satamasta Helsingin "öljysatamaan". Tarinasa kaverille käy huonosti koska hänet löydetään tukehtuneena säiliön sisältä Helsingin päässä. 

Onko tällainen junalauttayhteys ollut todellisuudessa käytössä sodan aikana? Sen tiedän että tavallisten rahtilaivojen kansilla kuljetettiin sodan aikana yksittäisiä junanvaunuja Suomen ja Saksan alueiden välillä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Lisäksi mm. Tallinnan tunneli-soopassa tulee ottaa huomioon, ettei reitin laivoilla matkustajat siirry automaattisesti junaan. Vaikka tarvematkustamisen osuus Tallinnan linjalla onkin ollut ja tulee olemaan kasvamaan päin, moni tulee laivalle vain kellumaan ja dokaamaan. Tätä "tarvetta" pikalaivat ja suurnopeusjunat eivät tyydytä.


Tarve lähteä dokaamaan ja rilluttelemaan laivoille on vähentynyt sitä mukaa kun TAX-free on lopetettu ja alkoholituotteet maissa ovat halventuneet. Sen näkee selvästi miten pikalaivojen tarjonta on kasvanut isojen risteilylaivojen vähentyessä. Tasokkaat hotelliyökerhot joita on joka kaupungissamme + kaikenlaiset korpihotellit ja hiihtokeskukset ajavat saman funktion kuin risteilylaivat, mutta vähemmin päästöin. 




> Vielä vihreistä junalomista. Voiko mikään tarpeeton liikkuminen/energian kulutus olla vihreää? Jos pidetään turhana vuoden kahdeksannentoista kenkäparin hakemista Jumbosta lähiratikkapysäkin kivijalkakenkäkaupan sijasta, on varmasti sen hakeminen Lontoosta, Pariisista tai edes Kööpenhaminasta turhaa.


Nuoret, ennen perheenperustamisvaihetta, ovat ikiajoista lähtien tehneet "grand tourinsa" tutustuakseen kotimaanosaansa. Ennen vanhaan patikoitiin,  ja myöhemmin siirryttiin konevoimalla kulkeviin kulkuneuvoihin. Kysymys on lähinnä siitä, miten saada nuoret ja aikuisemmatkin kulkemaan ympäristöystävällisemmin, eli interreilaamalla ja laivoilla ennemmin kuin halpalennoilla. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Kysymys on lähinnä siitä, miten saada nuoret ja aikuisemmatkin kulkemaan ympäristöystävällisemmin, eli interreilaamalla ja laivoilla ennemmin kuin halpalennoilla.


Selitit erinomaisesti juuri sen, mitä hain takaa. Eli tällaisena aikakautena, kun Aasiaan ja Amerikkaankin myydään pilkkahinnalla "kenkäostosreissuja" eli pahimmillaan viikonloppulomia(!), olisi tärkeätä saada ihmiset heräämään matkailun haittapuoliin. En usko, että nopea ja sujuva pääsy Suomesta junalla ympäri Eurooppaa tässä olisi ainakaan esteenä. Kyllä europarlamentaarikon imagolle tekisi hyvää käyttää lentokoneen sijasta junaa. Tätähän Brittiläiset poliitikot tänä päivänä harrastavat, kun huomasivat, kuinka turhaa on lentää Lontoosta Brysseliin.

Ympäristökysymykset ovat tosiaan hankalia. Ilman muuta tallaisia junayhteyksiä siltoineen ja tunneleineen vastustettaisiin. Mutta taitaa olla kaikella liikenteellä haittapuolensa. Esimerkiksi Turun ja Ahvenanmaan saaristoissa tapahtuu laivaliikenteen vuoksi eroosiota, samoin käy Ruotsin puolella. Tähän voidaan vaikuttaa vähentämällä laivojen sallittua nopeutta, joka taas venyttää matkan kestoa entisestään. Ja mikäli laivaliikenteen aiheuttama eroosio tulee johtamaan suurempiin ympäristötuhoihin, voisi paikallisiakin alkaa kiinnostaa muut liikennevälineet.

Ahvenanmaa taasen voisi olla jopa projektin vetäjä. Jos lauttaliikenne alkaisi käydä Ahvenanmaalle kannattamattomaksi ja imagoltaan pahaksi (oletettavasti ei pitkään aikaan), Voisi maakunta perustaa tahon, joka mainostaisi nopeaa ja kätevää junayhteyttä Ruotsin ja Suomen välillä. Uskon kyllä, että kiinostusta löytyisi.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ahvenanmaa taasen voisi olla jopa projektin vetäjä. Jos lauttaliikenne alkaisi käydä Ahvenanmaalle kannattamattomaksi ja imagoltaan pahaksi (oletettavasti ei pitkään aikaan), Voisi maakunta perustaa tahon, joka mainostaisi nopeaa ja kätevää junayhteyttä Ruotsin ja Suomen välillä. Uskon kyllä, että kiinostusta löytyisi.


Jos nyt aloitettaisiin sillä, että saataisiin ensin laivamatka lyhennettyä ja toimivat junayhteydet satamiin. Laiva voisi kulkea Hki-Tukholma sijaan esim Hangosta Kapellskäriin, ja se voisi olla ns nopea, 30 solmua kulkeva Tallink Star tyyppinen alus, jolloin matka-aika olisi vaivaiset 5 tuntia, tai jopa ilmatyynyalus joka on vielä nopeampi. Liityntämatkoineen matka pääkaupunkien välillä kestäisi silloin n 8 tuntia joka vastaa junamatkaa Helsinki-Oulu ennen pendolinojen aikakautta, eli joka tapauksessa nopeampi kun nykyinen laivamatka Helsingistä suoraan Tukholmaan (17 h) tai Turun kautta (14 h).

t. Rainer

----------


## antti

Tällaista Hanko - Kapellskär yhteyttä olen minäkin joskus pohtinut, mutta junayhteydet puuttuvat Ruotsin puolella, on kuitenkin oikein hyvä maantieyhteys Tukholmaan. Kokonaismatka Hesasta Tukholmaan ottaisi varmaan liki 9 tuntia, jos laiva menisi 5 tunnissa, mutta ihan kilpailukykyinen vaihtoehto, jos joku toteuttaisi tällaisen. Ja pitäiskö taxfree-kaupan takia kehittää tähän vielä koukkaus Ahvenanmaalle, vaikkapa Kökariin, niin säästyisi merimaileja. Tosin ei ole mitään tietoa, pystyisikö isolla laivalla menemään Kökarin saarelle.

----------


## Compact

> Tällaista Hanko - Kapellskär yhteyttä olen minäkin joskus pohtinut, mutta junayhteydet puuttuvat Ruotsin puolella, on kuitenkin oikein hyvä maantieyhteys Tukholmaan. Kokonaismatka Hesasta Tukholmaan ottaisi varmaan liki 9 tuntia, jos laiva menisi 5 tunnissa, mutta ihan kilpailukykyinen vaihtoehto, jos joku toteuttaisi tällaisen.


Kannatetaan! 

Viime vuosikymmenellä tuli seilattua kerran sutjakkaasti juna/autolautta Finnfellowilla Hargshamnista Uuteenkaupunkiin. NMT:kin oli koko ajan aktiivinen, eli ei oltu koskaan kaukana rannasta. Tuo Ahvenanmaan pohjoispuolta pyyhkäisevä nopea avomerilinja ei tosin auta PKS:laisten retkeilyä.

PKS = Pääkaupunkiseutu

----------


## moxu

Saaristoluonto on niin herkkä ja arvokas asia, että sen pilaaminen autotiellä ei enää taida kuulua edes yksilö(autoilun)vapautta joka käänteessä ajavien oikeistolaisten poliitikkojen intresseihin. Myös lauttojen tehokkuus ja toimivuus saaristo-olosuhteissa pyritään nykyään toteuttamaan aika paljon kestävämmän kehityksen mukaan, kuin lauttaliikenteen hulluina vuosina 1960-ja 70-luvuilla.
Mutta mitä noihin kiinteisiin tieyhteyksiin tulee, -70-luvulla oli kyllä aika pitkällekin vietyä puhetta ns.Lännen tiestä. Sitä varten tutkittiin erilaisia vaihtoehtoja, joista yksi olisi koostunut sillasta Kustavista Brändöhön, jonne sitten johonkin olisi tehty lauttasatama. Tämä hanke kaatui siihen, ettei Ahvenanmaan pääsaaren kiertämisestä (pohjoispuolelta) aiheutuva laivamatkan pidennys olisi lopulta tuonut reittiin mitään hirvittäviä säästöjä. Sillan tekeminen Kumlingeen tai Vårdöhön asti olisi taas ollut liian kallis investointi, joka tuskin olisi koskaan kyennyt maksamaan itseään takaisin.
Toinen, pidemmälle edennyt suunnitelma Lännen tiestä olisi perustunut Kaarina-Korppoo-Saaristotien perusparannukseen ja Korppoon pääsaaren pohjoispuolelle Finnöhön rakennettuun, Kapellskärin tyyppiseen "satelliittisatamaan". Ainakin Silja jopa varasi maata Finnöstä terminaalia varten. Hanke haudattiin lopullisesti vasta -70-luvun lopulla, kun Turun ja Naantalin terminaalien valmiuksia parannettiin isoja lauttoja ajatellen.
Ilmeisesti tähän hankkeeseen liittyi myös suunnitelma rakentaa Ahvenanmaan pysähdyspaikka Sottungaan, mistä sitten olisi jatkettu eri puolille saaristoa paikallislautoilla. Onneksi järki voitti ja Ahvenanmaan satama rakennettiin pääsaaren itäkärkeen Långnäsiin -joskin sitä nykyäänkin käyttävät varustamot vain tax-free-myynnin oikeuttavien leimojen takia ja pakon edessä, koska Maarianhaminaan ei yksinkertaisesti ehdi. TallinkSilja saattaa isoine laivoineen joutua lähiaikoina lisäämään Långnäsin vuorojaan nykyisestä, kun aikataulut tiukkenevat entisestään ja Silja Europa ja Galaxy eivät suorimpia reittejä pysty käyttämään.

On päivänselvää, ettei ensimmäistäkään ylimääräistä ajoneuvoa haluta Ahvenanmaan läpiajoon -paljon paremmin maakunnan yrittäjät saavat omansa tuosta liikenteestä lauttojen autokansilta. 
Mutta jos joku on oikeasti kiinnostunut mahdollisuuksista mennä mahdollisimman pitkälti maakyydillä Ruotsiin, kannattaa ajaa (mieluiten fillarilla, kuten allekirjoittanut lähes aina) Kustavin Vuosnaisiin (n.80km Turusta), jatkaa sieltä maakuntahallituksen lautalla Brändön Åvaan, ajaa maalauksellisen kaunista saaristopengertietä Torsholmaan, jatkaa sieltä lautalla Vårdön Hummelvikiin, ajaa Ahvenanmaan pääsaaren poikki ja jatkaa Eckerö Linjenillä ns.Södra Kvarkenin yli Berghamnista Grisslehamniin (josta n.200km Tukholmaan). Saaristo-osuuden voi tehdä myös Korppoon Galtbystä Kökarin, Sottungan ja Föglön sekä Lumparlandin kautta.
www.alandstrafiken.ax

----------


## Jysky

Kun molemmat hankkeet toteutettaisiin, saataisiin puolivahingossa myös yhteys Tallinnan ja Tukholman välille. Jonkin sortin HELI ja ELSA syntyisivät proggisten myötä. Suurkaupunki ja kolme pääkaupunkia yhdistyisivät nopein yhteyksin. Yhteiskuntataloudelliset hyödyt olisivat varmasti mittavat. 

Valitettavasti myös rakentamiskustannukset olisivat kovat. Tulevaisuudessa erinäiset upotettaviin putkiin perustuvat HelSink-visiot yms. Insinöörien keksinnöt varmasti toteutuvat muodossa tai toisessa. Niinpä jo nyt kannattaa miettiä ratalinjauksia ja kapasiteettejä näiden visioiden valossa.

Voi kyllä olla, että lapset saa sitten kiroilla isien visioita, kuin nyt polkiessaan keskustasta kymmenen kilometriä ylämäkeä päästäkseen metsän keskelle satelliittikaupungin yliopistoon.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Tässä asiassa on se miinuspuoli, että mikäli todella silta tai tunneli meren yli tehtäisiin katoaisi väistämättä satoja työpaikkoja, ja työttömyys lisääntyisi EU-alueella. Sitten, onko oikeasti selvitetty, että onko tuollaiselle tunnelille tarvetta vaikkapa Helsinki-Tallinna-välille? Onko tehty matkustajasatamissa kyselyjä asiasta. On turha tehdä mitään mirjarditunnelia, jos ihmiset senkin jälkeen menevät ensin ryyppäämään, ja sitten oksentamaan Galaxylle..

----------


## kemkim

> Tässä asiassa on se miinuspuoli, että mikäli todella silta tai tunneli meren yli tehtäisiin katoaisi väistämättä satoja työpaikkoja, ja työttömyys lisääntyisi EU-alueella.


Nyt en ymmärrä. Mihin ne työpaikat katoaisivat? Pitäisikö Helsingin ja Pietarin välinen rata jättää korjaamatta ja olisiko Lahden oikorata pitänyt jättää rakentamatta, jos paremmat kulkuyhteydet vähentävät työpaikkoja?

----------


## 339-DF

> Nyt en ymmärrä. Mihin ne työpaikat katoaisivat?


Jos nykyiset Eckerö Linen, Linda Linen, NJL:n, Tallinkin ja Superseacatin miehistöt voi korvata muutamalla veturinkuljettajalla ja konduktöörillä, niin kyllä siinä työpaikat vähenee.

----------


## kemkim

> Jos nykyiset Eckerö Linen, Linda Linen, NJL:n, Tallinkin ja Superseacatin miehistöt voi korvata muutamalla veturinkuljettajalla ja konduktöörillä, niin kyllä siinä työpaikat vähenee.


Tällä perusteella kannattaisi myös jättää tietotekniikka ja automaatio käyttämättä eri aloilla ja työllistää täten mahdollisimman paljon ihmistyövoimaa. Jostain syystä kuitenkaan näin ei olla tehty. Kyllä työllistäminen tulisi hoitaa muuta kautta kuin jättämällä suuria hyötyä tuovia infrahankkeita toteuttamatta työllisyysperusteilla. Sitä paitsi ne työllisyysvaikutukset eivät Suomeen asti ulottuisi, kun suurin osa näistä laivojen työntekijöistähän on eestiläisiä. Ja Virossa on kuulemma kova työvoimapula jo muutenkin, että kyllä he töitä varmasti löytävät.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tällä perusteella kannattaisi myös jättää tietotekniikka ja automaatio käyttämättä eri aloilla ja työllistää täten mahdollisimman paljon ihmistyövoimaa.


Niinpä  :Very Happy: 

Kuitenkin esim Tampereen pikaratikkaa vastustetaan juuri tästä(kin) syystä, kun bussiyrittäjät ja kuskit pelkäävät oman yrityksensä ja työpaikkansa puolesta. Pieni ihminen ajattelee helposti asioita vain omasta näkökulmastaan eikä mieti, mikä yhteiskunnan kannalta olisi parasta.

Helsinki-Tallinna -tunnelin työllisyysvaikutusten arviointi taitaa olla ihan ammattilaisillekin aika kova pala. Se on selvä, että laivoilta jää miehistöä työttömäksi ja paljon. Mutta toisaalta voisi kuvitella, että puolen tunnin junayhteys kahden pääkaupungin välillä on omiaan parantamaan Tallsingin kilpailukykyä Itämeren alueella ja sitä kautta parantamaan työllisyysnäkymiä huimasti.

Sitten on toisaalta niinkin, että työvoima lahden eteläpuolella on vielä tällä hetkellä halvempaa kuin täällä Suomessa (tunneli helpottaisi entisestään ulkoistamisia ja tuotannon siirtämisiä Viroon eli kyllä siellä töitä riittäisi, täällä sitten vastaavasti vähenisi), mutta työvoimakustannukset nousevat Virossakin jatkuvasti, eikä tällaista kilpailuetua välttämättä sitten enää ole, jos tunneli joskus valmistuu.

Ja sitten taas toisaalta, Tallsinki voisi nauttia samanlaisesta ilmiöstä kuin Haaparanta-Tornio, jossa työvoima liikkuu sujuvasti ja päivittäin rajan yli, ja kun suhdanteet menevät naapurimaissa hiukan eri tahtiin, niin töitä on sitten tarjolla milloin sillä, milloin tällä puolella lahtea ja työvoima matkustaa töiden perässä. Onhan toki niin, että mitä suurempi ja monipuolisempi talousalue, sitä pienempi vaikutus eri alojen suhdannevaihteluilla yms on. Kun Uudessakaupungissa pannaan autotehdas kiinni, 40% kaupunkilaisista on työttöminä...

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ja sitten taas toisaalta, Tallsinki voisi nauttia samanlaisesta ilmiöstä kuin Haaparanta-Tornio, jossa työvoima liikkuu sujuvasti ja päivittäin rajan yli, ja kun suhdanteet menevät naapurimaissa hiukan eri tahtiin, niin töitä on sitten tarjolla milloin sillä, milloin tällä puolella lahtea ja työvoima matkustaa töiden perässä.


Jos Helsinki-Tallinna tunneli joskus toteutuu, syntyisi Suomenlahdelle Kööpenhamina-Malmön kaltainen kahden maan välinen talousalue. 

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Jos Helsinki-Tallinna tunneli joskus toteutuu, syntyisi Suomenlahdelle Kööpenhamina-Malmön kaltainen kahden maan välinen talousalue.


Sitä juuri tarkoitin. Ja sellainen alue on vahvempi kuin vain jompikumpi kaupunki yksinään.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Helsinki-Tallinna -tunnelin työllisyysvaikutusten arviointi taitaa olla ihan ammattilaisillekin aika kova pala. Se on selvä, että laivoilta jää miehistöä työttömäksi ja paljon. Mutta toisaalta voisi kuvitella, että puolen tunnin junayhteys kahden pääkaupungin välillä on omiaan parantamaan Tallsingin kilpailukykyä Itämeren alueella ja sitä kautta parantamaan työllisyysnäkymiä huimasti.


Ehkäpä juuri se tunnelissa pelottaakin, ettei ole tietoa siitä, mitä seuraa kun Tallinna ja Helsinki ovat samaa työssäkäyntialuetta.

Tämä tarkoittaa esim. sitä, että matkamäärä Suomenlahden poikki voi tunnelin ansiosta olla aivan toinen kuin nyt lauttojen aikana. Nythän moni virolainen asuu viikon täällä ja matkustaa vain kerran viikossa. Laivalla kun ei voi käydä täällä päivittäin, mutta junalla voi. Moni tekee jo nyt tunnin työmatkaa H:gin työssäkäyntialueen sisällä. Työmatkaliikenteen osuus voi siis viisinkertaisuta pelkästään nykyisen työvoiman kanssa. Ja paljonko tulee lisää, kun ei enää tarvitse asua täällä viikkoa.

Antero

----------


## kemkim

> Ehkäpä juuri se tunnelissa pelottaakin, ettei ole tietoa siitä, mitä seuraa kun Tallinna ja Helsinki ovat samaa työssäkäyntialuetta.


Tämä olisi varmaan erittäin suuri piristysruiske Tallinnalle. Koska päivittäiset työmatkat olisivat mahdollisia, Tallinnan asuntojen hinnat ja palkat alkaisivat hilautua kohti Helsingin tasoa. Samoin Helsingin hinnat ja palkat alkaisivat laskea pikku hiljaa. Eli tapahtuisi tasoittumista. Helsingin hintojen laskua en pitäisi pahana asiana. Olisi varmasti ihan hyvä juttu tämä tunneli kaikin puolin. Tallinnan lentoasemakin voitaisiin lakkauttaa ja käyttää heidän lentoasemanaan Helsinki-Vantaata, josta on paremmat yhteydet, jos olisi suora junayhteys sinne. Esimerkiksi heilurijuna Tampere-lentoasema-Helsinki-Tallinna-Tartto. Ehkä joku päivä suomalaiset alkaisivat käydä töissä Virossa, kun sen elintaso olisi noussut Suomea korkeammaksi  :Smile:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Työmatkaliikenteen osuus voi siis viisinkertaisuta pelkästään nykyisen työvoiman kanssa. Ja paljonko tulee lisää, kun ei enää tarvitse asua täällä viikkoa.


jos nyt täytyy jotain spekuloida, niin ensin tulee mieleen, tullaanko tunneliin päästämään autoja, ja millä ehdolla. Jos auton kuljettaminen tunnelissa on kallista tai hankalaa, niin silloin työmatkalaiset käyttävät pelkkää junaa. Sen ei luulisi olevan olevan ylivoimainen paikka pk-seudun joukkoliikentelle, varsinkaan siinä vaiheessa kun metro- tai vastaava nopean raideliikenteen verkko on laajempi. 

Toiseksi, Tallinna on Helsinkiä tai ainakin sen seutua huomattavasti pienempi asukasluvultaan, karkeasti noin puolet pienempi. Koko Virossa asuu väkeä vain sen verran kuin Helsingin 09-suuntanumeron kattavalla alueella. Tallinna alkaisi toisaalta hyvin varmasti kasvamaan, jos tunneli rakennettaisiin. Sinne muuttaisi suomalaisia pakoon joko kallista asumista tai veroja. Samanlaista muuttolikettä on havaittu myös Kööpenhaminan ja Malmön välillä.

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Tallinnan lentoasemakin voitaisiin lakkauttaa ja käyttää heidän lentoasemanaan Helsinki-Vantaata, josta on paremmat yhteydet, jos olisi suora junayhteys sinne.


No nythän me ratkaistiin sekä Malmin että Porvoon lentokenttien ongelma kertaheitolla: yleisilmailu ja halpalennot Helsinki-Ülemisteen ja reittilennot sekä charterit Helsinki-Vantaalle!

----------


## Antero Alku

> No nythän me ratkaistiin sekä Malmin että Porvoon lentokenttien ongelma kertaheitolla: yleisilmailu ja halpalennot Helsinki-Ülemisteen ja reittilennot sekä charterit Helsinki-Vantaalle!


Jess. Paitsi että harraste- ja pelastusilmailu jää Malmin nykyiselle kentälle. Backaksen kentän ajatushan oli laajentaa Hki-Vantaan matkustajaliikenteen kapasiteettia. Eihän sitä ole hoidettu Malmilla enää vuosikymmeniin.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> jos nyt täytyy jotain spekuloida, niin ensin tulee mieleen, tullaanko tunneliin päästämään autoja, ja millä ehdolla.


Miksi siellä pitäisi kuljettaa autoja? Siksikö, että joku ajaa Hesassa kaupunkialueella 9 km:n työmatkan tultuaan tänne junalla Tallinnasta?

Autoja varten on autolauttoja. Miksi autoja pitäisi kuljettaa enemmän kuin nyt?

Antero

----------


## antti

Jos joskus jonkun rahoilla tällainen tunneli valmistuu, niin ei autojen kuljetus mikään ongelma ole nykyajan junissakaan. Eihän niitä ole pakko meren alla ajamalla viedä. Tosin taitaa lastenlapsetkin olla eläkeiässä, ennenkuin tällainen tunneli on toiminnassa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Jos joskus jonkun rahoilla tällainen tunneli valmistuu, niin ei autojen kuljetus mikään ongelma ole nykyajan junissakaan. Eihän niitä ole pakko meren alla ajamalla viedä.


Varmasti autonkuljetusmahdollisuus tuohon tunneliin järjestettäisiinkin samalla tavoin kuin Kanaalitunneliin. Ja yhtä varmaa on, ettei tunneliin ikinä tehdä itse ajettavaa autoväylää. Mutta tuskin tuo autojuna tulee olemaan ikinä niin halpaa ja kätevää, että päivittäisen työmatkan viitsisi tehdä autoa junassa roudaamalla. Ainakaan 99,9 %:lle matkalaisista.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Varmasti autonkuljetusmahdollisuus tuohon tunneliin järjestettäisiinkin samalla tavoin kuin Kanaalitunneliin. Ja yhtä varmaa on, ettei tunneliin ikinä tehdä itse ajettavaa autoväylää. Mutta tuskin tuo autojuna tulee olemaan ikinä niin halpaa ja kätevää, että päivittäisen työmatkan viitsisi tehdä autoa junassa roudaamalla. Ainakaan 99,9 %:lle matkalaisista.


Yhden auton paikalla junassa voi matkustaa noin 45 ihmistä. Jos ihmisen junalippu maksaisi 20 euroa, auton kuljettamisesta pitäisi maksaa 900 euroa. Taksi tulee vähän edullisemmaksi.

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Yhden auton paikalla junassa voi matkustaa noin 45 ihmistä. Jos ihmisen junalippu maksaisi 20 euroa, auton kuljettamisesta pitäisi maksaa 900 euroa.


Junaliikenteen kustannukset eivät riipu suoraan matkustajan tai rahdin viemästä tilasta, joten vertailusi ei kerro mitään oikeaa tietoa. Tämän luulisi olevan sinullekin selvää. Lipun hinnan - autolle tai henkilölle - pitää olla ensinnäkin marginaalikustannusta suurempi ja lopun määrää kysynnän ja tarjonnan määräämä tulojen maksimointi. Junaan voidaan lisätä vaunuja, joten yhden auton lisäys ei tarkoita 45 matkustajan menetystä. Vaihtoehtoiskustannus on jotain aivan muuta.

Tein pikaisen tutkimuksen Kanaalitunneliin: Eurotunnelissa hinta vaihtelee 100 ja 300 punnan välillä kellonajasta riippuen. Eurostarilla Calais'n ja Ashfordin väli maksaa halvimmillaan reilu 100 euroa, vaihtokelpoinen lippu huikeat 400 euroa. Hinnoittelu näyttäisi olevan lentoyhtiötyyppistä, joten vakiohintoja ei oikein löydy.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Junaliikenteen kustannukset eivät riipu suoraan matkustajan tai rahdin viemästä tilasta, joten vertailusi ei kerro mitään oikeaa tietoa. Tämän luulisi olevan sinullekin selvää.


Käytettävissä oleva kuljetuskapasiteetti muodostuu lyhimmästä mahdollisesta vuorovälistä ja suurimmasta mahdollisesta junan pituudesta. Junan ajomatka- ja ajoaikaperustaiset kustannukset muodostuvat junan pituudesta. Ajoaikaperustainen kustannus on minimissään kun junan pituus on maksimissaan. Junan investointikustannus muodostuu kaluston hinnasta. Vain tässä auton viemä pinta-ala maksaa vähemmän, koska autovaunu on halvempi pituus- tai pinta-alayksiköä kohden kuin henkilövaunu.

Tunneli-investointi on molemmille sama. Terminaali-investointi on ehkä likimain sama, mutta terminaalien arvo ei ole tässä tapauksessa merkittävä. Kallis osa on itse tunneli.

Kun näillä perusteilla lasket henkilön ja auton kuljetuskustannuksen, tulet ehkä yllättymään. Yhtenä vinkkinä on, että Helsingin ja Tallinnan välillä tehdän noin 6 miljoonaa matkaa vuodessa.

Olen laskenut näitä kirjoittaessani artikkelin aiheesta Rautatien aika -kirjaan, eli ei tämä ihan vieras asia minulle ole.




> Lipun hinnan - autolle tai henkilölle - pitää olla ensinnäkin marginaalikustannusta suurempi ja lopun määrää kysynnän ja tarjonnan määräämä tulojen maksimointi. Junaan voidaan lisätä vaunuja, joten yhden auton lisäys ei tarkoita 45 matkustajan menetystä. Vaihtoehtoiskustannus on jotain aivan muuta.


Rautatieliikenteessä ja joukkoliikenteessä ylipäätään talousteoria ei toteudu käytännössä ihan samalla tavalla kuin kulutustavaroiden massatuotannossa. Toiminta on investointipainotteista, joten kustannukset kattava lipunhinta perustuu vain pieneltä osin muuttuviin kustannuksiin. Vaunuja ei voi lisätä junaan, joka on jo maksimipituinen. Junavuoroja ei voi lisätä radalle, jonka kapasiteetti on käytössä. Silloinkin, kun junaa voi pidentää, ne vaunut on oltava olemassa. Ja niiden investointikulut on katettava, vaikka ne odottaisivat varikolla.

Rjakustannus on lähes olematon niin kauan kun investoidulla radalla ja kalustolla on käyttämätöntä kapasiteettia. Sitten tulee vastaan porras, jossa seuraava asiakas maksaa todella paljon. Nämä portaat ovat niin suuria, että ne on pakko ottaa huomioon talouden suunnittelussa eikä kuvitella todellisuutta talousteorian mukaisiksi kauniisti kaareutuviksi käyriksi.

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Käytettävissä oleva kuljetuskapasiteetti muodostuu lyhimmästä mahdollisesta vuorovälistä ja suurimmasta mahdollisesta junan pituudesta.
> - -
> Vaunuja ei voi lisätä junaan, joka on jo maksimipituinen. Junavuoroja ei voi lisätä radalle, jonka kapasiteetti on käytössä.


Pitäisikö tämä ymmärtää siten, että uskot, että Tallinnan tunnelin kapasiteetti käytettäisiin äärimmilleen?

Henkilökuljetuksen ja autokuljetuksen tulojen maksimointi ei riipu toisistaan niin kauan kuin junakapasiteettia on käytettävissä ylimäärin. Siksi henkilökuljetusta voidaan hyvinkin tehdä paremmalla katteella kuin autokuljetusta. Toisaalta yhdistelmäjunan tapauksessa marginaalikustannukset ovat molemmille pienemmät, koska juna ajetaan joka tapauksessa (kunhan jompi kumpi riittää kattamaan peruskulut). Henkilökuljetus voi siis periaatteessa ristisubventoida autokuljetusta. Mutta liikennöitsijälle se on silti kannattavaa, koska autokuljetuksen pois jättäminen merkitsisi pienempiä tuloja.

Jos siis mielestäsi autokuljetus Tallinnan tunnelissa ei ole kannattavaa, haluan, että osoitat jotenkin, että joko a) Tallinnan tunnelin kapasiteetti ei riitä, jolloin se kannattaa käyttää kannattavampaan kuljetusmuotoon tai b) autokuljetuksen tulot eivät riittäisi kattamaan autovaunu- ja terminaali-investointia eivätkä autokuljetuksen marginaalikustannuksia.

Vastavinkki: Kanaalitunnelissa kulkee vuodessa 8 miljoonaa matkustajaa ja 4 miljoonaa ajoneuvoa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Pitäisikö tämä ymmärtää siten, että uskot, että Tallinnan tunnelin kapasiteetti käytettäisiin äärimmilleen?


Laskepa, miten monta junavuoroa muodostaa 6 miljoonaa matkaa vuodessa. Lisäksi voi spekuloida sillä, mikä olisi matkamäärän kasvu, kun:
- 3-tuntinen matka muuttuu yhden tunnin matkaksi.
- Nykyään viikoksi Hesaan muuttava työvoima ryhtyisi kulkemaan työmatkaa päivittäin.




> Henkilökuljetuksen ja autokuljetuksen tulojen maksimointi ei riipu toisistaan niin kauan kuin junakapasiteettia on käytettävissä ylimäärin.


Tämä onkin avainkysymys. Ja raideliikenteen talouden arvioinnin perisynti Suomessa. Siihen johdutaan esim. Marjaradan tapaisien hankkeiden kanssa. Eli poliittisista tai muista syistä rakennetaan investointi, joka tarjoaa esim. 25.000 matkustajan tuntikapasiteetin, mutta kysyntä on 2000.

Tästä saadaan peruste mantralle siitä, että raideliikenne on kamalan kallista ja toisaalta sitten juuri esittämällesi ajatukselle, ettei maksa mitään kuljettaa mitä tahansa, kunhan vain jotain tuloja saadaan.




> Jos siis mielestäsi autokuljetus Tallinnan tunnelissa ei ole kannattavaa, haluan, että osoitat jotenkin, että joko a) Tallinnan tunnelin kapasiteetti ei riitä, jolloin se kannattaa käyttää kannattavampaan kuljetusmuotoon tai b) autokuljetuksen tulot eivät riittäisi kattamaan autovaunu- ja terminaali-investointia eivätkä autokuljetuksen marginaalikustannuksia.


Nykyinen matkustajamäärä täyttää 15 kolmen Sm4-yksikön junaparia vuorokaudessa. Todellisuudessa kysyntä ei kohdistu tasaisesti läpi vuorokauden, joten tunnelin kapasiteetilla alkaa olla merkitystä.

Jos esimerkiksi ajetaan 10 min. vuoroväliä ruuhkatunteina ja 4 x Sm4, tunnelin vuosikapasiteetti on luokkaa 14 miljoonaa matkaa. Siis noin tupla nykyisestä. Ei ole iso muutos, kun matka-aika sentään lyhenee 67 %. Tässä olen ottanut huomioon vuorokausi-, viikko- ja vuosivaihtelun. 10 min. vuorovälillä ei lastata autoja, toisaalta keskellä päivää ja viikonloppuisin on aikaa autojen kuljetukselle.

B-kysymykseen esitän vastaksymyksen: Miksi junayhteys lisäisi autojen matkustusta suhteessa henkilömatkustukseen? Kyllä vähäisenkin automäärän kuljettaminen voi olla kannattavaa - mutta tunnelin kannattavuutta ei sillä perustella. Autojen kuljetus on nimenomaan marginaalitouhua, joka voi tulla kysymykseen vain sillä edellytyksellä, että tunneli tehdään henkilöliikenteen tarpeisiin, ja investointi lasketaan katettavaksi henkilöliikenteen tuloista. Minusta se tosin ei ole oikein, vaan autoilun suosimista. Eli tunnelin käyttömaksun tulee perustua tunnelin käyttöön kaikille samalla tavalla.




> Vastavinkki: Kanaalitunnelissa kulkee vuodessa 8 miljoonaa matkustajaa ja 4 miljoonaa ajoneuvoa.


Kanaalin liikenne on sillä tavoin erilaista, ettei se ole kahden pääkaupungin välistä, vaan pitkämatkaista matkustamista, joka ei ole päivittäistä. Kannalin tunnelin läpi ei käydä esim. päivän ostosreissuilla.

Antero

----------


## vompatti

> Kanaalin liikenne on sillä tavoin erilaista, ettei se ole kahden pääkaupungin välistä, vaan pitkämatkaista matkustamista, joka ei ole päivittäistä. Kannalin tunnelin läpi ei käydä esim. päivän ostosreissuilla.


Hellinnan (tai vaihtoehtoisesti Talsingin) tunneli mahdollistaa myös pitkämatkaisen matkustamisen. Hyvin voisin kuvitella, että auton voi ottaa mukaan yöjunaan, jonka reitti on Helsinki-Tallinna--Saksa. Nykyisin laivat kuljettavat autoja Helsingin ja Tallinnan välillä, mutta luulen, että henkilöautojen kuljetusmäärät näiden kahden kaupungin välillä eivät ainakaan kovin paljon kasvaisi tunnelin vuoksi. Rekat voitaisiin kuljettaa junissa, joita lähtisi korkeintaan yhtä usein kuin nyt laivoja.

Ja sitten saivartelua: Jos autojen maahantuojat keskittäisivät Suomen ja Viron autovarastonsa yhteen maahan, voisivat autoliikkeet saada jatkossa autonsa tunnelin kautta. Ja mikäli tuollainen autovarasto sijaitsisi Helsingissä tai Tallinnassa, olisi henkilöautojen kuljetus reitillä Helsinki-Tallinna tai Tallinna-Helsinki hyvinkin vilkasta. Paluumatkalla vaunut olisivat tietenkin tyhjiä.

Tuollaiset tunnelit niin Ruotsiin kuin Viroonkin voisivat synnyttää paljon uutta tavaraliikennettä. Esimerkiksi direktiivien vaatimuksesta Suomessakin pitäisi kotitalouksien jätettä polttaa. Valitettavasti meillä ei ole kovin paljon näitä luvanvaraisia jätteenpolttolaitoksia. Siksi nyt mietitään jätteen lähettämistä poltettavaksi Ruotsiin, jossa näitä jätevoimalaitoksia on paljon. Kenties koko Suomen jätteenpolttotavoite saavutettaisiin, jos Helsingin jätteet kuljetettaisiin junalla Tallinnaan poltettavaksi (olettaen, että tuollaisen voimalaitoksen perustaminen Viroon on helpompaa kuin Suomeen)...

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ja sitten saivartelua: Jos autojen maahantuojat keskittäisivät Suomen ja Viron autovarastonsa yhteen maahan, voisivat autoliikkeet saada jatkossa autonsa tunnelin kautta.


Juttelin taannoin autovaunujen käytöstä Suomessa. Homma kuulemma toimii niin, että tyhjät paikat myydään autokaupoille, joille autovaunu on huokea tapa kuljettaa uusia autoja Sisä-Suomen autokauppoihin. Ihan fiksua sinänsä.

Antero

----------


## kemkim

Yrittäjät harkitsevat siltaa Merenkurkun ylitse. Pisin sillan osa olisi kartan mukaan 30 km. Silta Raippaluotoon on jo valmiina, enää puuttuu silta Holmön-saarille Ruotsiin ja siitä edelleen 10 km silta Ruotsin mantereelle. Jos yhteys Vaasasta Uumajaan olisi moottoritietä, noin 100 km pituinen matka taittuisi tunnissa. Ei lainkaan epärealistinen ajatus, eikös 30 km ole ihan toteutettavissa oleva etäisyys? Millaiset vaikutukset tällä olisi Vaasan rannikkoseutuun ja Uumajan seutuun? Jos rautatiesilta toteutettaisiin tämän kanssa, Vaasan rata saisi aivan uutta aktiviteettia?

http://www.kauppalehti.fi/4/i/uutise...n.jsp?oid=1879

----------


## killerpop

> Yrittäjät harkitsevat siltaa Merenkurkun ylitse. Pisin sillan osa olisi kartan mukaan 30 km. Silta Raippaluotoon on jo valmiina, enää puuttuu silta Holmön-saarille Ruotsiin ja siitä edelleen 10 km silta Ruotsin mantereelle. Jos yhteys Vaasasta Uumajaan olisi moottoritietä, noin 100 km pituinen matka taittuisi tunnissa. Ei lainkaan epärealistinen ajatus, eikös 30 km ole ihan toteutettavissa oleva etäisyys? Millaiset vaikutukset tällä olisi Vaasan rannikkoseutuun ja Uumajan seutuun? Jos rautatiesilta toteutettaisiin tämän kanssa, Vaasan rata saisi aivan uutta aktiviteettia?
> 
> http://www.kauppalehti.fi/4/i/uutise...n.jsp?oid=1879



Tämä silta-ajatus on ollut nyt muutaman viikon ajan puheena, kun Vaasassa käytiin keskustelua, tulisiko kaupungin tukea pahasti kannattamatonta RG Linen lauttaliikennettä. Luonnollisesti tietenkin autosiltana, mistään rautatien sisällyttämisestä ei ole ajateltukaan.

----------


## kemkim

> Tämä silta-ajatus on ollut nyt muutaman viikon ajan puheena, kun Vaasassa käytiin keskustelua, tulisiko kaupungin tukea pahasti kannattamatonta RG Linen lauttaliikennettä. Luonnollisesti tietenkin autosiltana, mistään rautatien sisällyttämisestä ei ole ajateltukaan.


Kyllä se autosiltakin menettelisi, jos vaihtoehtona on, ettei siltaa rakennettaisi ollenkaan. Autosillalle voitaisiin saada bussivuoroja... Tosin Tornion ja Haaparannankin välillä bussitarjonta on niukkaa, vaikka matkaa ei ole lainkaan kaupunkien välillä. Luulisi, että edes Ruotsin hyvätasoinen Länstrafik-joukkoliikenne olisi laajenettu Suomen puolelle Tornioon?

----------


## Compact

> ...Tosin Tornion ja Haaparannankin välillä bussitarjonta on niukkaa, vaikka matkaa ei ole lainkaan kaupunkien välillä. Luulisi, että edes Ruotsin hyvätasoinen Länstrafik-joukkoliikenne olisi laajenettu Suomen puolelle Tornioon?


Ajaahan RingLinjen-KaupunkiLinja joitain vuoroja. 
aikataulut 20.8.2007 alkaen

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Ajaahan RingLinjen-KaupunkiLinja joitain vuoroja. 
> aikataulut 20.8.2007 alkaen


Linkin aikataulussa aikasarakkeeseen KaupunkiLinja-merkityt 4 vuoroa ovat tiettävästi Tornion kaupungin palveluliikennettä ja muut vuorot Haaparannan kunnan RingLinjen-liikennettä.  Haaparannalle pääsee joillakin Veljekset Salmelan vuoroilla: http://www.veljeksetsalmela.fi/KeToHa132.html

Kesällä 2005 Haaparanta - Sundsvall linjan numero 100 pohjoinen päätepysäkki oli Torniossa (kokeeksi?).  Lähtöajat Torniosta olivat 15 min ennen Haaparannan lähtöaikaa: 6.10, 8.10, 12.10, 12.55(linja 20), ja saapumisajat 5 min Haaparannan jälkeen: 19.40, 21.40, 23.40 sekä 11.45 linja 20 ma-pe.  Tällaiset tiedot ovat olleet Länstrafiken Norrbottenin sivulla netissä.  Voimassaoloksi kerrottiin 12.6.-14.8.2005.  Yllä mainitut kellonajat ovat Suomen aikaa, aikataulussa "Tiden i Torneå anges i svensk tid".

E.Jussilan aikatauluun  http://www.tornio.fi/tuli/liikenne/default.htm
on merkitty, että klo 14.10 Torniosta Röyttään lähtevä vuoro aloittaa Haaparannalta.  Jussilan tai Ylimäen aikatauluista ei löydy merkintää Haaparannalle menevästä vuorosta.

Haaparantalainen Tapanis Buss liikennöi "Expressbussia" Tornio - Tukholma, Torniosta lähtö to & la 18.25, Tornioon tulo la & ma 9.45:  http://www.tapanis.se 
Sesonkiaikoina lisävuoroja.

Tässä ovat kaikki tiedossaolevat linja-autoyhteydet Suomen ja Ruotsin välillä.  Jos joku tietää lisää, varmaan täydentää.

PS. Yksityiskohdista kiinnostuneille: viime joulukuussa RingLinjenin kuitissa luki mm.  Länstrafiken i Norrbotten Ab, linje 630,... , gäller inom Hapar tät,...

----------


## Ozzy

http://www.transport.se/home/trp2/ti...2570A8002539EB

Linkin alin uutinen linjasta 362 Pellosta Ruotsin puoleisen Ylitornion
Hedenäsetiin.

Tässä antin kuva tuosta ex- töysäläisestä Suomen kilvissä olevasta
autosta GBV-846
http://www.fotopankki.fi/aapee/imageDesc/35486289819369

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> uutinen linjasta 362 Pellosta Ruotsin puoleisen Ylitornion
> Hedenäsetiin.


Uutisessa oli tosiaan "tolkningsbara regler" ja kuvassa ennennäkemätön "Lapin Läänin Linjat".

Suomen puolella Matkahuollon aikatauluhaku kertoo, että Ylitornion Tilausajot Ay ajaa Ylitornio - Rovaniemi - Ylitornio -linjalla vuoroja, jotka ovat virallisesti Polcirkelns Åkeri Oy:n.

Ylitornion Tilausajot Ay:n käyntiosoite näyttää olevan Pysäkkitiellä.... (Jos olisin perustamassa bussifirmaa Savonlinnaan, valitsisin nimeksi Olavin Linja :Laughing:  )

Ehkä Torniota pohjoisempana ei ole kysyntää valtakunnanrajan ylittävälle kyydille Ruåtsiin, linja 362 kun lähtee Pellohallenin pihasta.http://www.ltnbd.se/plugins/tidtabeller_lokaltrafik/files/362[2].pdf

----------


## Ozzy

Tulkinnanvaraa on tietysti tässäkin kun linja 362 on kuvattu Rovaniemen
linja-autoasemalla Sycoraxin toimesta. Kyllä osa vuoroista tulee ja lähtee
vähän kauempaa kuin Pellohallenilta.
http://sycorax.1g.fi/kuvat/Sekalaist...ttens.jpg/full

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Tulkinnanvaraa on tietysti tässäkin kun linja 362 on kuvattu Rovaniemen
> linja-autoasemalla Sycoraxin toimesta. Kyllä osa vuoroista tulee ja lähtee
> vähän kauempaa kuin Pellohallenilta.
> http://sycorax.1g.fi/kuvat/Sekalaist...ttens.jpg/full


Olisiko tässä kuvassa 362 ajamassa Ylitornio - Rovaniemi - Ylitornio -linjalla, joka on Rovaniemellä M,K,P+ 11.15-12.30?

----------


## Ozzy

todennäköisesti ja jatkaa siitä sitten Ruotsin puolelle samalla tunnuksella ( joka
on siis Norrbottens Länstrafikenin linjatunnus)- ainakin sopisi aikataulullisesti
juuri näin.Eli koulupäivisin on tuollainen valtakunnanrajan ylittävä linja olemassa.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Pellohallenilta 7.10 lähtevä vuoro on Övertorneålla 8.20 ja Risuddenilta tuleva 8.00, joten ne eivät taida ehtiä Rovaniemen linjalle, kun sen lähtöaika Ylitorniolta noin 10 km päästä on 9.00 Suomen aikaa.  Rovaniemeltä palatessa
aikataulu sopisi paremmin.  Toisaalta Polcirkelns Åkerilla on osoite Suomen puolellakin Muurolantiellä Aavasaksalla.  Ei taida linja-auto olla "linjalla" rajasiltaa Ylitornio-Övertorneå ylittäessään .

----------


## Wänskä

Olen kulkenut paljon yöjunalla Helsingin ja Rovaniemen välillä, ja mielestäni se on paljon kätevämpi kuin lentokone tuolla välillä. Lentäen matkaan menee helposti kolmisen tuntia keskustasta keskustaan kun taas junalla ei tunnu menettävän yhtään matka-aikaa, sama kuin vain menisi nukkumaan kotona. 

Kuinka realistinen olisi yöjuna Berliiniin? Aivan samalla lailla lentäminen Berliiniin vie useita tunteja, kun taas itse ainakin valitsisin ennemmin ympäristöystävällisen junan. Montako tuntia olisi matka-aika Helsingistä Berliiniin ja missä tapahtuisi raideleveyden vaihto?

----------


## Compact

> Montako tuntia olisi matka-aika Helsingistä Berliiniin ja missä tapahtuisi raideleveyden vaihto?


Turistin taulukko D kertoo Helsinki-Tukholma-Kööpenhamina-Hampuri-Helsinki -aikatauluja. Esim. Helsinki 5.46 - Hampuri (seuraava päivä) 12.16.

Baltian läpi ei ole järkeviä junayhteyksiä. Itälinjalla Venäjän jne. kautta lienee jonkinlainen yhteys olemassa, mutta se ei ainakaan viisumi-yms. muodollisuuksien takia ole järkevä suomalaiselle.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Lentäen matkaan menee helposti kolmisen tuntia keskustasta keskustaan kun taas junalla ei tunnu menettävän yhtään matka-aikaa, sama kuin vain menisi nukkumaan kotona.



Olen aivan samaa mieltä. Matkaa suunnitellessa tulisi kaikkien ottaa huomioon se, että junissa ja laivoissa voi käyttää aikaa yhden yön verran nukkumiseen. Tällöin on oikeastaan aika sama, herääkö aamulla kotona ja menee lentokentälle odottamaan lentoaan.

Itse olen näitä öitä viettänyt hiljattain Turun ja Tukholman välisessä laivaliikenteessä.




> Kuinka realistinen olisi yöjuna Berliiniin? Aivan samalla lailla lentäminen Berliiniin vie useita tunteja, kun taas itse ainakin valitsisin ennemmin ympäristöystävällisen junan. Montako tuntia olisi matka-aika Helsingistä Berliiniin ja missä tapahtuisi raideleveyden vaihto?



Nyt pitää ottaa aika monta asiaa huomioon:

Ensin pitää vielä odottaa suoraa yöjunaa välille Tukholma-Berliini. Tällä hetkellä on yöjunat Tukholmasta Malmöön ja Malmösta Berliiniin erikseen. Näiden yhteenlaskettu matka-aika olisi 14 tuntia. En tiedä, missä ajassa se reitti on kokonaisuudessan mahdollista ajaa. Voi olla, että aika olisi lähellä kahtatoista tuntia. 

Käytännössä nopeaan yhteyteen tarvittaisiin kuitenkin silta Rødbystä Puttgardeniin sekä uutta rataa koko matkalta Suomessa, Ruotsissa ja Tanskassa.

Reitti Ahvenanmaan kautta vaatisi kovaa politiikkaa, mutta en uskoisi sen olevan mahdoton, kallis tosin. Itse ehdottaisin reittiä Turun kautta melko suoraan Maarianhaminaan. Siltoja tuhoton määrä, mutta lyhyitä sellaisia eikä luultavasti mahdottomissa paikoissa. Varmaankin pari tunnelia pitäisi kuitenkin laivaliikenteen tähden tehdä.

Ahvenanmaalta Ruotsin puolelle on kaksi reittiä, joita olen huvikseni tutkinut merikartasta ja syvyyskartasta. Lyhyempi näistä kulkee Eckeröstä ja matkalla on paljon karikkoa ja luotoja eli luultavasti se on myös halvempi reitti.

Toinen reitti on pidempi, mutta suorempi. Tämä kulkee melko suoraan Maarianhaminasta kohti Kappelskäriä. Tässä kohtaa on suuri syvänne, joka varmasti näkyisi rakennuskustannuksissa. Toisaalta tässä on myös luotoja reitillä niin, että siltarakennelmat muistuttaisivat luultavasti kahta Ison-Beltin siltaa. Ison-Beltin silta taitaa olla edelleen Tanskan rakennushistorian suurin projekti eli en näe tätä reittiä ollenkaan realistisena.

Optimistinen arvioni olisi, että 16 tuntia voisi olla mahdollinen aika vuonna x, jolloin junat ja radat olisivat kunnossa tällä välillä. Nopeintahan lienee, jos rata jatkuu sellaisenaan Helsinkiin saakka.

Kaiken kaikkiaan mieletön urakka tuo olisi, vain todella pitkällä tähtäimellä kannattava. Ehkei kuitenkaan toivottavasti mahdoton. Ja etenkin jos ympäristö alkaa vaatia lentoliikenteen rajoittamista, olisi hyvä jos suunnitelmat olisivat jo valmiiksi paperilla.

----------


## kemkim

> Ensin pitää vielä odottaa suoraa yöjunaa välille Tukholma-Berliini.


Tai jos tunneli Tallinnaan rakennettaisiin, yhteys saataisiin sitä kautta. Olisi pienempi projekti, kuin rakentaa rautatieyhteys Turusta Tukholmaan. Jos maisema-arvoista ja liito-oravista ei piitata, niin rautatie Turusta Maarianhaminaan voisi olla miettimisen arvoinen juttu. Vaunut laivattaisiin Eckerössä tai muussa sopivassa paikassa laivaan, Kapellskäristä jatkettaisiin Tukholmaan ja mahdollisesti siitä edelleen.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Tai jos tunneli Tallinnaan rakennettaisiin, yhteys saataisiin sitä kautta.



Mielestäni myös yhteys länteen on myös tärkeä. Ja onhan siellä myös paljon reitistä hyötyviä kaupunkeja.




> Jos maisema-arvoista ja liito-oravista ei piitata, niin rautatie Turusta Maarianhaminaan voisi olla miettimisen arvoinen juttu.



Kyllä koko reitin varrella olevan saariston lintujen pesimäalueet, rannat ja luodot voisivat ihan hyvin mennä joidenkin muiden arvojen edelle.

----------


## kemkim

> Kyllä koko reitin varrella olevan saariston lintujen pesimäalueet, rannat ja luodot voisivat ihan hyvin mennä joidenkin muiden arvojen edelle.


Turha ajatella, että rautatietä Turusta Tukholmaan kokonaan tunnelissa vietäisiin, taitaa olla kustannuksiltaan mahdoton hanke. Jos halutaan käynnistää ekologinen sähköjunaliikenne Tukholmaan, on sen edestä uhrattava jotain muuta paikallista ekologiaa, kun rata rakennetaan saarien läpi. Vaihtoehtona on diesellaivojen ajaminen herkän saaristoluonnon läpi; linnut tukehtuvat dieselhiukkasiin ja hukkuvat aaltoihin. Vai olisiko sinulla tarjota joku vaihtoehto, jossa saadaan kaikki hyvä?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Vaihtoehtona on diesellaivojen ajaminen herkän saaristoluonnon läpi; linnut tukehtuvat dieselhiukkasiin ja hukkuvat aaltoihin.



Tarkoitin juuri, että laivaliikenne tekee pahaa vahinkoa Suomen puoleiselle saaristolle, jossa nopeusrajoitukset ovat aivan liian korkeat. En myöskään tiedä, miten paljon laivojen pakokaasut vaikuttavat saariston ympäristöön, mutten ole sen kuullut olevan mikään suuri ongelma. Siitä melusta, jota junaradoilla syntyy en tiedä tippaakaan, mutta ainakin tavarajunaliikenne sallittiin Porvarinlahden Natura-alueella.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Eräs asia, joka tuli mieleeni menneellä viikolla on junalautta, johon ajetaan vaunut niin, että junan hytti voisi toimia laivan hyttinä. Tällä tavoin esimerkiksi Tukholma-Kappelskär-Hanko-Helsinki sujuisi vaihdotta ja nopeasti. Kun illalla astut rautatieasemalla junaan, ei yön aikana tarvitse hytistä poistua minnekään.

Laiva voisi olla vaikka Superfast-tyyppinen alus, joka taittaisi matkan Kappelskäristä Hankoon noin kolmessa tunnissa. Rataa tarvittaisiin Tukholmasta Kappelskäriin, ja Hangosta Helsinkiin samalla raideleveydellä, sillä emmehän halua, että matkustajien uni häiriintyy.

Ehdottomasti tätä samaa pitäisi miettiä myös, kun Rail Baltica alkaa valmistua.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Vaihtoehtona on diesellaivojen ajaminen herkän saaristoluonnon läpi; linnut tukehtuvat dieselhiukkasiin ja hukkuvat aaltoihin.


Jos haetaan nopeinta mahdollista juna - laiva - juna - reittiä tämä on Turku - Uusikaupunki - Hargshamn - Tukholma. 

Uusikaupunki - Hargshamn - reitti kulkee Ahvenanmaan saariston pohjoispuolella, joten vastaavaa eroosio-ongelmaa kuin Turku - Tukholma - väylällä ei ole.

Laivojen päästöt ovat erittäin merkittäviä, koska laivat mm. käyttävät raskasta polttoöljyä. 

Ongelmana on kuitenkin mutkikas rautatiereitti:

Hargshamn - Örbyhus = 48 km
Uppsala - Örbyhus = 44 km
Tukholma - Uppsala = 66 km
Yht. 158 km

Tästä Hargshamn - Örbyhus on huonokuntoinen tavaraliikennerata.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Laiva voisi olla vaikka Superfast-tyyppinen alus, joka taittaisi matkan Kappelskäristä Hankoon noin kolmessa tunnissa. Rataa tarvittaisiin Tukholmasta Kappelskäriin, ja Hangosta Helsinkiin samalla raideleveydellä, sillä emmehän halua, että matkustajien uni häiriintyy.


Itse näkisin tuossa Hanko-Kappelskär-reitissä olevan eniten järkeä. Hangon radan raideleveyttäkään ei tarvitise kaventaa jos vaunukalustona käytetään Talgon tai muita vastaavan tyyppisiä säätyvillä akseleilla toimivia vaunuja. 

Junalautoissa on vain se ongelma että junanvaunut vievät paljon tilaa suhteessa hyötykuormaan, ja mikän kaupallinen varustamo ei ole nykyisin kinnostunut enää junalauttaliikenteen hoitamisesta Suomesta ulkomaille, ei edes tavaravaunuilla. Tämä on käynyt ilmi nyt kun Tallink-Siljan ja VR:n välinen sopimus tavaravaunujen kuljettamisesta Turun ja Tukholman välillä umpeutuu toukokuussa, ja uusitaan vain jos VR suostuu Tallinkin sanelemiin hinnankorotuksiin. Jo nyt ohjataan osa SeaRailin vaunuista Haaparantaan. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

Matka Helsingistä Berliiniin Baltian maiden ja Puolan kautta on noin 1400 km, mukaanlukien Suomenlahden alitus tai ylitys. Tällä reitillä on määriteltynä Via Baltica, joka on EU:n TEN-verkon osa ja jonka päätepiste on nimenomaan Helsinki, ei Tallinna. Tosin tällä asialla ei tunnu olevan mitään merkitystä suomalaisessa liikennepolitiikassa, eikä Helsingin kaavoituksessa ole mitenkään varauduttu siihen, että merkittävä TEN-verkon yhteys päättyy Helsinkiin.

Mutta tuota reittiä voisi kuvitella pääsevän yöjunalla Berliiniin 14 tunnissa. Ja jos radan taso ja aikataulut sallivat, matka-aikaa voisi hyvin puristaa 2-4 tuntia ilman erityisiä nopeiden junien teknologioita. Nämä ajat tietenkin kiinteällä yhteydellä Helsingin ja Tallinnan välillä.

En pitäisi kovin pahana esim. 12 tunnin yöjunaa H:ki-Berliini (keskinopeus 117 km/h). Lähtö Helsingin keskustasta klo 20:00 ja saapuminen Berliinin keskustaan seuraavana aamuna klo 8:00. Toistaiseksi pääsee vielä lentäenkin Berliinin keskustaan, mutta ei kuitenkaan Helsingin keskustasta.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tämä on käynyt ilmi nyt kun Tallink-Siljan ja VR:n välinen sopimus tavaravaunujen kuljettamisesta Turun ja Tukholman välillä umpeutuu toukokuussa, ja uusitaan vain jos VR suostuu Tallinkin sanelemiin hinnankorotuksiin. Jo nyt ohjataan osa SeaRailin vaunuista Haaparantaan.


Mitä VR Oy sanelee? Onko kysytty tarjousta Teollisuuden Raideliikenne Oy:ltä?

Antero

----------


## kemkim

> Tällä reitillä on määriteltynä Via Baltica, joka on EU:n TEN-verkon osa ja jonka päätepiste on nimenomaan Helsinki, ei Tallinna.


Tämä on aivan luonnollista. Helsingin seudulla asuu päälle miljoona väkeä, kun taas Tallinna on on vain vähän Tamperetta suurempi kaupunki. Suomessa on myös neljä miljoonaa ihmistä Helsingin "takana", potentiaalisina käyttäjinä radalle. Koko Virossa asuu saman verran väkeä kuin Uudellamaalla, joten pelkästään Viron tarpeisiin tätä verkkoa ei ole järkevää tehdä.

----------


## Wänskä

> Matka Helsingistä Berliiniin Baltian maiden ja Puolan kautta on noin 1400 km, mukaanlukien Suomenlahden alitus tai ylitys. (---) tuota reittiä voisi kuvitella pääsevän yöjunalla Berliiniin 14 tunnissa.


Jotain tuonkaltaista tarkoitin. Jos verrataan tässä vaikka juuri Rovaniemen yöjunaan, matka on 900 kilometriä ja hidastellen matka-aika 12-13 tuntia. Kun nopein teoreettinen päiväyhteys Roi-Hki menee kahdeksaan tuntiin (Pendolino Hki-Ol alle kuusi tuntia ja Rovaniemelle reilu kaksi tuntia lisää) niin samalla keskinopeudella oltaisiin Berliinissä hiukan yli 12 tunnissa. 

Toki tällaisen junan tulisi pystyä kilpailemaan hinnoissa halpalentojen kanssa, jotta se olisi kuluttajille järkevä vaihtoehto.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Toki tällaisen junan tulisi pystyä kilpailemaan hinnoissa halpalentojen kanssa, jotta se olisi kuluttajille järkevä vaihtoehto.


Ottaen myös huomioon yöpymisen. Liikematkalaiset tapaavat mennä yöksi paikalliseen hotelliin, jotta voi aloittaa työpäivän aamusta. Toisaalta liikematkalaiset eivät käytä halpalentoja.

Mutta sanotaan nyt pyöreästi, että lento Berliiniin on nykyään mahdollista ostaa noin 100:lla eurolla ja yöpyminen maksaa saman verran. Päivän menopaluumatka maksanee noin 300 euroa. Yhden suunnan yöjunamatkan tulisi olla enintään saman hintainen. No, meillähän maksaa Helsingistä Kemjärvelle (980 km) sen verran! Mutta en pidä mitenkään mahdottomana, että yöjunalippu H:ki-Berliini maksaisi 100-150 .

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tämä on aivan luonnollista. Helsingin seudulla asuu päälle miljoona väkeä, kun taas Tallinna on on vain vähän Tamperetta suurempi kaupunki.


Taustalla on TEN-verkon periaate: tavoite yhdistää "saaret" ja muut vaikean saavutettavuuden alueet eurooppalaiseen liikenneverkkoon. Suomihan on EU:n näkökulmasta saari ja vaikeasti tavoitettava.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mitä VR Oy sanelee? Onko kysytty tarjousta Teollisuuden Raideliikenne Oy:ltä?


Kysymys ei taida olla siitä että VR sanelee, vaan Tallink-Silja. He haluavat ainoan jäljelläolevan junalauttansa pelkästään rekoille, koska sillä saa kuljetuksista paremman hinnan. Toukokuussa ratkeaa neuvottelujen tilanne. 

t.Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> En pitäisi kovin pahana esim. 12 tunnin yöjunaa H:ki-Berliini (keskinopeus 117 km/h). Lähtö Helsingin keskustasta klo 20:00 ja saapuminen Berliinin keskustaan seuraavana aamuna klo 8:00. Toistaiseksi pääsee vielä lentäenkin Berliinin keskustaan, mutta ei kuitenkaan Helsingin keskustasta.


Tällaisen kansainvälisen pitkän matkan junareitin idea olisi se, että sitä voisi hyödyntää nopeiden pääkaupunkien välisten luotijunien ja tavarajunien lisäksi myös lomajunat esim alpeille tai rivieralle. Vielä n 20 vuotta sitten ihmisillä ei ollut niin kiire että oli pakko aina aloittaa ulkomaanloma lentäen, moni keski-eurooppalainen matkusti silloin matkatoimiston tilaamalla junalla kohteeseensa eikä valittanut vaikka matka kesti toistakymmentä tuntia, puhumattakaan millaista oli junamatkustuksen l' age d' or -aikana kun Compaigne Internationale des Wagons lits ajoi loistojunansa Euroopan metropoleista mitä eksoottisimpiin kohteisiin. Myös entisessä Neuvostoliitossa ja sen satelliittimaissa järjestettiin lomakuljetuksia vähän vaatimattomimmilla mutta kuitenkin suorilla makuuvaunuilla Mustallemerelle asti. 

Tällaiset järjestelyt tulevat olemaan suomalaisille ainoa mahdollisuus jos halutaan lomailla ulkomailla sitten kun öljy loppuu ja lentäminen kohtuuhintaan ei ole enää mattimeikäläisen kukkarolle mahdollista. Mutta voi käydä myös niin että koko Suomi on lähes tyhjentynyt siihen mennessä ja että täällä asuu vain muutama sitkeä sissi enää joka ei suuren maailman loistosta piittaa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## kemkim

> Vielä n 20 vuotta sitten ihmisillä ei ollut niin kiire että oli pakko aina aloittaa ulkomaanloma lentäen, moni keski-eurooppalainen matkusti silloin matkatoimiston tilaamalla junalla kohteeseensa eikä valittanut vaikka matka kesti toistakymmentä tuntia
> 
> Mutta voi käydä myös niin että koko Suomi on lähes tyhjentynyt siihen mennessä ja että täällä asuu vain muutama sitkeä sissi enää joka ei suuren maailman loistosta piittaa.


Suomesta tätä makuuvaunuliikenteen supistumiskehitystä ei huomaa, koska täältä on aina lähdetty ulkomaille joko lentokoneella tai laivalla. Kummatkin ovat voimissaan vielä tänäkin päivänä. Junamatkustamisen perinnettä Keski-Eurooppaan ei ole ollut ikinä, koska ei ole ollut yhteyksiä. Keski-Euroopassa tämä muutos on tainnut olla dramaattisempi?

Olen luottavainen sen suhteen, että Suomessa tulee säilymään porukkaa aina pitkälle tulevaisuuteen saakka, eri asia ovatko etnisesti suomalaisia. Tämä tulee olemaan todennäköisesti ainoita paikkoja, joissa säätila säilyy kelvollisena. Etelämpänä alkaa olla turhan kuuma, mutta entinen Pohjola muuttuu kylmältä vyöhykkeeltä keskilämpöiselle vyöhykkeelle ilmaston osalta. Tänne saattaa olla ennen pitkää kova tunku eteläisistä elinkelvottoman kuumiksi muuttuneista valtioista, muutenkin kuin elintason vuoksi. Emme voi estää sitä millään rajavartiostoilla, joten on toivottava parasta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Suomesta tätä makuuvaunuliikenteen supistumiskehitystä ei huomaa, koska täältä on aina lähdetty ulkomaille joko lentokoneella tai laivalla. Kummatkin ovat voimissaan vielä tänäkin päivänä. Junamatkustamisen perinnettä Keski-Eurooppaan ei ole ollut ikinä, koska ei ole ollut yhteyksiä. Keski-Euroopassa tämä muutos on tainnut olla dramaattisempi?


Siinä olet oikeassa että varsinaisen massatursmin alkaessa ja vapaa-ajanviettomahdollisuuksien parantuessa varsinkin perheelliset suomalaiset ryhtyivät heti kulkemaan lentokoneella ulkomaille. Mutta 70-90 luvuilla oli nuorten ja sinkkumatkustajien joukossa interreilaaminen hyvin suosittua, ja suomalaiset oppivat heti hyödyntämään suoria junayhteyksiä Tukholmasta Hampuriin, Berliiniin, Amsterdamiin ja Pariisiin. Näille tuli totaalinen stoppi 90-luvulla. Kun Juutinrauman siltaa rakennettiin, luvattiin että suorat junat palautetaan, mutta eipäs ole mitään näkynyt. Samoin, kun Baltian maat itsenäistyivät, annettiin ymmärtää että pian on mahdollista matkustaa nopeasti ja mukavasti junalla Tallinnasta vaikka Varsovaan, kuten neukkuaikana oli mahdollista, mutta eipäs ole mitään saatu aikaan. Nyt ei pääse edes Riikaan enää junalla. No pääsehän sinne sentään Ryanairilla Tampereelta. 

Pitkän matkan junamatkustaminen on vähentynyt halpalentojen vuoksi kaikissa länsimaissa, myös Suomessa Savon ja Karjalan suunnan yöjunien lakkauttaminen katson ensisijaisesti johtuvan lentoliikenteestä, en pendolinoista, vaikka jotkut ovat toista mieltä. Siinä pääsi tosin käymään niin että lennot kallistuivat heti kun yöjunat oli lakkautettu. Jos ihmiset oppsivat joskus äänestämään aivoillaan eikä jaloillaan ei oltaisi 40 vuoden päästä sellaisessa tilanteessa että kaikki suomalaiset asuvat hajallaan pikku kylissä ja SUV ruostuu löpön puutteessa takapihalla. 

t. Rainer

----------


## kemkim

> Mutta 70-90 luvuilla oli nuorten ja sinkkumatkustajien joukossa interreilaaminen hyvin suosittua, ja suomalaiset oppivat heti hyödyntämään suoria junayhteyksiä Tukholmasta Hampuriin, Berliiniin, Amsterdamiin ja Pariisiin.


Kyllä, tiedän tuon Interrail-jutun, kyllä se vieläkin on voimissaan, etenkin vihreästi suuntautuneiden nuorten suunnalla. Tarkoitin kirjoituksellani sitä, että Suomesta on aina pitänyt mennä ulkomaille (=länteen) ensin laivalla tai lentokoneella, eli varsinaista palvelutason tippumista ei ole tapahtunut Suomen osalta, vaikutukset ovat olleet näkyvämpiä muualla. Savon ja Karjalan yöjunien loppuminen oli harmillinen tapahtuma.

Luulen, että jos lakkauttamisen sijaan olisi ostettu samanlaisia nykyaikaisia makuuvaunuja, kuin mitä Lapin junissa on nykyään, matkustajamäärät olisivat lisääntyneet. Moni on tottunut korkeatasoisiin hytteihin laivassa täysin hygieniamahdollisuuksin ja ei pidä kolisevasta ja vanhanaikaisesta sinisestä makuuvaunusta. Olisihan nuo vanhat vaunut voinut vaikka modernisoida; uusia kaikki sisustukset, laittaa jokaiseen hyttiin lämpimät suihkut, televisiot ja langattomat internet-yhteydet nykyajan malliin.

Tämän kaiken kanssa täytyy muistaa laskea näitä ympäristötaseita, että onko ekologisempaa lentää pari kertaa päivässä maakuntaan pienellä polttoainetehokkaalla potkuriturbiikoneella, vai ajaa raskasta yöjunaa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Luulen, että jos lakkauttamisen sijaan olisi ostettu samanlaisia nykyaikaisia makuuvaunuja, kuin mitä Lapin junissa on nykyään, matkustajamäärät olisivat lisääntyneet. Moni on tottunut korkeatasoisiin hytteihin laivassa täysin hygieniamahdollisuuksin ja ei pidä kolisevasta ja vanhanaikaisesta sinisestä makuuvaunusta. Olisihan nuo vanhat vaunut voinut vaikka modernisoida; uusia kaikki sisustukset, laittaa jokaiseen hyttiin lämpimät suihkut, televisiot ja langattomat internet-yhteydet nykyajan malliin.
> 
> Tämän kaiken kanssa täytyy muistaa laskea näitä ympäristötaseita, että onko ekologisempaa lentää pari kertaa päivässä maakuntaan pienellä polttoainetehokkaalla potkuriturbiikoneella, vai ajaa raskasta yöjunaa.


Yöjunassa on, jos hytit sisustetaan väljiksi ja ylelllisiksi, se ongelma, että hyötykuorma jää pieneksi. Suomesta puuttuu kokonaan yöjunamatkustuksen halpisluokka eli lepovaunut, jossa on 6 henkeä samassa hytissä, eli vaunuun mahtuu väkeä lähes yhtä paljon kuin päivävaunuun. Kansainvälisissä yöjunissa suurin osa vaunuista ovat juuri lepovaunuja. Kyllä uni on maistunut niissäkin yhtä hyvin, ainakin jos on ottanut pari kaljaa.

t. Rainer

----------


## kemkim

> Suomesta puuttuu kokonaan yöjunamatkustuksen halpisluokka eli lepovaunut, jossa on 6 henkeä samassa hytissä, eli vaunuun mahtuu väkeä lähes yhtä paljon kuin päivävaunuun.


En usko, että nykyajan varakkaat ja mukavuudenhaluiset ihmiset käyttäisivät näitä lepovaunuja. Kustannustietoiset ihmiset menevät samalla vaivalla yöbussilla. Jos halutaan lentokoneella matkustavia houkuttaa yöjuniin, on matkustamisen oltava 2000-luvun tasoa, eikä mitään 1970-luvun tunkkasia lepovaunuja. Yön yli kulkevilla laivoillakaan ei enää ole kansipaikkaluokkaa, jota vielä 1990-luvun lopulla tarjottiin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> En usko, että nykyajan varakkaat ja mukavuudenhaluiset ihmiset käyttäisivät näitä lepovaunuja. Kustannustietoiset ihmiset menevät samalla vaivalla yöbussilla. Jos halutaan lentokoneella matkustavia houkuttaa yöjuniin, on matkustamisen oltava 2000-luvun tasoa, eikä mitään 1970-luvun tunkkasia lepovaunuja. Yön yli kulkevilla laivoillakaan ei enää ole kansipaikkaluokkaa, jota vielä 1990-luvun lopulla tarjottiin.


Yöbussissa on se huono puoli, että bussi on paljon hitaampi ja tarjolla on vain ahdas istumapaikka. Lepovaunussa saa sentään nukkua vaaka-asennossa. Lepovaunua voi käyttää myös päivävaununa kun vuoteet käännetään ylös. Yöjunassa on lisäksi ravintolapalveluita ja kunnon WC:t ja peseytymistilat joita yöbusseissa ei ole.

Laivojen halvimmat hytit autokannen alla vastaavat tasoltaan junien lepovaunujen hyttejä paitsi että vuoteita on 4. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Yön yli kulkevilla laivoillakaan ei enää ole kansipaikkaluokkaa, jota vielä 1990-luvun lopulla tarjottiin.


Itse asiassa ainakin Viking Line tarjoaa pelkkiä kansipaikkoja Helsinki-Tukholma ja Turku-Tukholma väleille. Ironista kyllä, niin Helsingin aluksissa ei ole istumasalonkia ollenkaan.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Itse asiassa ainakin Viking Line tarjoaa pelkkiä kansipaikkoja Helsinki-Tukholma ja Turku-Tukholma väleille. Ironista kyllä, niin Helsingin aluksissa ei ole istumasalonkia ollenkaan.



Käytännössä ei enää ole Turun reitilläkään. Viking Line uusi airseatit ja samalla vähensi niiden määrää. Määrän vähennys itsessään ei vaikuta mihinkään, mutta lepotuolien mukavuus on luokkaa 0. Niissä on nukkuminen tarkoituksella tehty mahdottomaksi, ja laivan lähtiessä liikkeelle, on info-tiskillä pitkä jono ihmisiä ostamassa hyttipaikkoja. Tämän lisäksi pari vuotta sitten jommalla kummalla Turun laivalla siirrettiin pelikoneet (Tiididi! Tidi!) kansipaikkahuoneen seinälle.

Eli jos Turun ja Tukholman välisellä laivalla mielitte nukkua, ostaakaa hytti.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Yöbussissa on se huono puoli, että bussi on paljon hitaampi


Onko?  Yöbussi lähtee Rovaniemeltä 17.15 ja saapuu Helsinkiin 6.00, yöjuna lähtee Rovaniemeltä 18.00 ja saapuu Helsinkiin 6.54.
 :Eek:

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Samoin, kun Baltian maat itsenäistyivät, annettiin ymmärtää että pian on mahdollista matkustaa nopeasti ja mukavasti junalla Tallinnasta vaikka Varsovaan, kuten neukkuaikana oli mahdollista, mutta eipäs ole mitään saatu aikaan. Nyt ei pääse edes Riikaan enää junalla.


Matkustin lokakuussa 1997 junalla Tallinnasta Varsovaan.  Juna lähti 12.10. klo 17.20 Tallinnasta, aamulla oli junanvaihto Sestokaissa ja juna saapui Varsovaan 40 min myöhässä 13.10. klo 14.32.  Juna kulki vielä tuolloin, vaikka nykyään junayhteyttä ei enää olekaan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Onko?  Yöbussi lähtee Rovaniemeltä 17.15 ja saapuu Helsinkiin 6.00, yöjuna lähtee Rovaniemeltä 18.00 ja saapuu Helsinkiin 6.54.


Kyseessä on hitain mahdollinen juna Rovaniemen ja Helsingin välillä. Nopeampi yöjuna lähtee 2100 ja on perillä 0837. 

t. Rainer

----------


## sebastin

Maa kohoaa vielä jääkauden seurauksena Turun ja Tukholman välillä  :Very Happy:  Sinne mitään siltoja tarvita. Arvellaan että siihen tulee vielä melko yhtäläinen maasilta.  :Very Happy: 

Rail baltica on EU:n transeurope 27 prioriteettiprojekti. Sitten joskus kun se saa rahoitusta uskoisin tunnelin Helsinki(Hanko?)-Tallinnan olevan vahvasti esillä. EU:n länsireuna on yhdistetty meren kohdalla tunnelilla, keskiosa meren kohdalla sillalla ja tunnelilla, niin on jotenkin selkeää että tänne itäreunalle myös merenylinen yhteys on tarpeen.

Korvaako tämä joskus transatlanttisen lentoliikenteen?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLL2sp6iJZI

----------


## Antero Alku

Rail Baltica oli esillä ks-lautakunnassa torstaina 7.2. Jätkäsaaren kaavoituksen yhteydessä. Baltirail ry. oli lähettänyt lautakunnalle kirjeen siitä, ettei asiaa ole huomioitu Jätkäsaaren kaavoituksessa.

Tässä vaiheessa vaatisi kovin suuria hyväksyttyjen joskin vielä toteuttamattomien kaavojen muutoksia päättää pitää raideyhteys Jätkäsaareen. Henkilöliikenteen junalauttayhteyteen ei KSV:ssä oikein uskota, enkä usko minäkään. Ei ole järkevää kuljettaa junanvaunuja 3-tuntisen laivamatkan aikana laivan mukana. Ruotsin ja Tanskan välillä lauttamatka oli alle 30 min. Eikä pelkän yöjunaparin vuoksi ole kannattavaa varustaa junalauttaa.

Raideyhteys olisi tietenkin mielekäs normaalin matkustajalauttaliikenteen kannalta, kun juna voisi ajaa samaan tapaan satamaan laivan viereen kuin Turun satamassa. Käytännön matka-aikasäästö olisi puolen tunnin luokkaa.

Antero

----------


## tommi.immonen

http://www.mtry.org/tiedotteet/Antti...ja%20suomi.pdf

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

SVT:n suomenkielinen toimitus uutisoi, että Merenkurkun siltahanke etenee. Mitenköhän se sitten tästä etenisi...

----------

